# New England Pellet LLC. Enfield/Suffield Ct.



## paulslush (Oct 18, 2008)

Just to clarify I am talking about a pellet retailer with the name of New England Pellet LLC, not the Pellet manufacturer New England Wood Pellet LLC. up in Jaffery NH. I was just wondering how happy those of you that have dealt with this dealer are. Not so much here, I won't get into the details as it is still an ongoing dilemma, but I can say they are the worst I have dealt with. I guess I should have known just on the fact they pretty much stole the name from New England Wood Pellets up in Hew Hampshire. That should have been a clue right there. I am not sure what is up but I did get a call from the NH manufacturer asking questions about the dealer the other day I guessing they must not be so happy either.HMMMMMM


----------



## tinkabranc (Oct 18, 2008)

Check out these threads, guess there are/were quite a few people
not very happy with this place.


https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/21145/

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/21610/

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/20128/

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/16863/


----------



## Wet1 (Oct 20, 2008)

Lets just say I don't have anything positive to say about them at this point...  Still waiting on all the tons I pre-paid for back in May.  Since May I've been told countless times "two weeks" or "end of the month".  Today I was told (by the owner) I'd have them by the end of the week... call me a skeptic, but we'll see.  What I do know is I've given them as much time as I can, but I'm to the point now where I need those pellets since I don't have any seasoned wood to heat the house with.


----------



## requin (Oct 21, 2008)

I just replied at length in another thread.  I don't have my 3 tons from them either, that I ordered end of April.  I get the same story every time I call, too.  Most of the time when I call I get voicemail..but occasionally I reach someone. 

I feel sick about this, because when I told my mom I had ordered from these guys, she got on my case saying what am I doing, I will get ripped off etc etc and I felt TERRIBLE thinking she was right.  I spoke with 2 owners after that, and felt reassured.

Now I"m back to feeling sick to my stomach about the fact that these guys are such bad businesspeople.  I need pellets too, I'm using propane to heat now but I bought the stove and pellets for a REASON!!  

Time to really start bothering them, I think.  It may be the only way. 

And Never. Again. 

Live and learn I guess, eh you guys?


----------



## Lorilooo (Oct 21, 2008)

Yeah, we're still waiting for 3 tons to be delivered that were ordered and paid for back in June.  They did, however, call us on the 15th of September to let us know they would be delivering 1 ton to us on September 29, in good faith, I think, as they told us they knew they were behind and had promised us delivery of all 4 tons in late September.  They told us that delivery of the other 3 tons would be by the end of October...we'll see.  At least for now, we have the 1 ton to use.  

A friend of my husband's, who lives a couple of towns over from us (we're in Enfield, CT, and he's in Broad Brook/E. Windsor), have not even received a call from them as to when any of his delivery of 4 tons will arrive.  Same deal of you folks, when he calls, he just gets voicemail (sometimes with a full mailbox!), or no answer at all, or a busy signal.  However, his wife did get through to them last week, and when she asked them about the order and delivery of such, the lady on the phone (Janet, I think)was very rude to her and told her she could have her money back if she wasn't happy blah-blah-blah.  His wife then told her, no, she just wants her pellets she paid for back in June.  She didn't get anywhere, and her husband is ready to contact AG Blumenthal by the end of this week if no pellets show up.  Poor guy has been borrowing bags from friends, etc.  Right now he's using oil and he's furious!

So, that's the story here in Northcentral CT, and NEPLLC is right in the next town (Suffield).  I would not be surprised if people start going over to the place and banging down doors to speak to the owner, Steve (I think that's his name).  

Good Luck Everyone!
Lori


----------



## requin (Oct 21, 2008)

wow, Lori, that is not encouraging news!  You're right next door and don't have yours yet.  At least you did get the 'preliminary ton'.  I was never offered that, and could certainly use it, but since I live pretty far from them it would be a waste of time to bring one--just bring all three.

What bothers me the most about this really is that now pellet prices have gone way up and are harder and harder to find.  So if I were to cancel my order with NE Pellet (which I don't want to do), I have to pay more, if I can even find any at a reasonable price.  I really don't want to go with propane heat again this year.  

I'm going to call the place I got my stove at and see what his pellet availability and pricing are.  Not good I'm sure.

My brother is a lawyer, I could check with him and see what recourse I have.  I also think any of us who've had this bad experience with this company should file with the Better Business Bureau or something.


----------



## requin (Oct 21, 2008)

Oh and I'm also afraid that if/when NE Pellet ever does decide to ship my pellets, I will be the VERY LAST customer to get them due to my being far from their HQs.  That irks me to no end because I was concerned about that when I spoke to them when I ordered and both the guys (Steve and the other owner) told me it was fine.

If they didn't want to deliver here, WHY did they take my order.  

ugh.


----------



## Wet1 (Oct 21, 2008)

My guess is they don't have any pellets to deliver or the personal to deliver them.


----------



## requin (Oct 21, 2008)

I just called the local place where I got my stove. They don't have any tons now (might be getting some in?), just some indiv. bags; I think I was only allowed to buy them because I bought my stove there.  $6.90 a bag, which comes out to $345/ton......damn what a rip off, but I'm going to have to do it, it's still cheaper than burning propane and my house is leaky so the baseboard heat doesn't heat well anyway..the stove is much better.

If I pick up 5 bags and keep pestering NEPelletLLC maybe I'll get lucky and have my 3 tons before the 5 bags are gone...if the weather holds out.  If I'm extremely conservative I might be able to make a bag last a week...so that's 5 weeks...

I agree with you, I don't think they have any, or enough.  The lady at the local place, when I told her I was still waiting for my 3 tons ordered elsewhere said, "There's a shortage of pellets everywhere."  Yeah apparently!!

This is irritating for those of us who've been burning pellets for years.  ...the mad rush to get pellet stoves and pellets by people who fear the rising cost of oil.  But who can blame them.....

Let's just keep hoping and praying we'll get our fuel before the Spring!


----------



## techsol (Oct 21, 2008)

Just got off the phone with the office, Try this number 860-654-1630, its the office phone and picks up a little more that the 860-331-3437 number

They called in Late sept and told me Oct 17, I called and confimred a week before and was told everything looks good. YEAH

Called Friday yep Oct 17 3PM and was told my order (12 tons) was on the counter and she didn't know why it wasn't delivered but that they work Sat and Sun to meet demand!

Called yesterday, MONDAY and guess what order is still on the counter!

Boss is the only one that decides where they go, as she said to me sorry to pi$$ you off but its not me, what a deal!

Called again today Tuesday, some of the same story my load and someone from Seymour is sitting on the counter and hasn't moved, oh yeah and maybe they aren't working weekends because of fuel prices!!

Have wondered myself if Blumenthal would be a consideration

She also told me maybe I'd just get a partial, maybe but don't worry because they have a contract till March, how does that help be. burn some oil was one of her replies. 

She was nice enough to talk with but you got the idea that the boss is delivering SOMEWHERE but eventhough see setups up the schedule, he decides where the deliveries go.

Trying to keep my cool but $3000 end of May and this is rediculous!

Would be comfortable to turn anyone possible away from them how ever is possible


----------



## requin (Oct 21, 2008)

Interesting that you ordered 12 tons are are getting close to getting yours.  I also see that you are in CT.  It is ridiculous you've waited this long for them but at least you are getting closer, it would appear anyway.  And a partial shipment would help you out for a while.  

I haven't been offered anything in the way of partial shipment and when I call and actually speak to anyone I'm always told since I live in the boonies it will probably be a weekend delivery.  Well...from what you just said, Dick, it does appear there's a good chance they are not doing weekend deliveries due to gas prices.  In fact I've been thinking thats probably part of the slowdown with these guys...they didn't factor in the rising cost of gas (not that they would have known necessarily; but we shouldn't have to suffer for it) and therefore aren't able to truck as much as they thought they would.

Poor organization ALL across the board!!

From reading your post I'm again getting the feeling that since I'm (1) "in the boonies" and (2) only getting 3 tons and don't know of anyone else in my vicinity who's getting any...I'll be lucky if I get my pellets in March!


----------



## Wet1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Fuel prices have dropped considerably, diesel is down over a dollar a gallon compared to a couple of months ago... so this is no excuse.

I'm being told my delivery will be this weekend as well, mostly likely late this weekend is what was mentioned, but they could/would not tell me when.  I'm also outside their standard delivery area, although as mentioned before, this wasn't an issue when I paid for the pellets back in May, although it seems to be a regular excuse recently.


----------



## requin (Oct 21, 2008)

At least you guys are being told *something*.  I'm being ignored...but I"m still squeeking.  Today I called Rick's direct line, got voicemail, and left a message.  

He was quick to call back in April when I was placing the order...I think I had left in my voice message that on this forum people were complaining that they never replied to email or phone messages...so he called pronto.  Doubt he'll be so quick now that he's got my money and it's about delivery of the goods.  But I do recall someone on this forum saying they know (or knew) Rick, that he's a retired police officer, is a good guy etc etc.  Well we shall see!

Why do I still feel I'll be the last one to get pellets this year from these jokers.....


----------



## DiggerJim (Oct 21, 2008)

requin said:
			
		

> Interesting that you ordered 12 tons are are getting close to getting yours.  I also see that you are in CT.  It is ridiculous you've waited this long for them but at least you are getting closer, it would appear anyway.  And a partial shipment would help you out for a while.
> 
> I haven't been offered anything in the way of partial shipment and when I call and actually speak to anyone I'm always told since I live in the boonies it will probably be a weekend delivery.  Well...from what you just said, Dick, it does appear there's a good chance they are not doing weekend deliveries due to gas prices.  In fact I've been thinking thats probably part of the slowdown with these guys...they didn't factor in the rising cost of gas (not that they would have known necessarily; but we shouldn't have to suffer for it) and therefore aren't able to truck as much as they thought they would.


I don't think he's any closer at all. The only thing that suggests he is would be the word of some woman on the other end of the phone he's never met who is taking orders from the guy signing her paychecks. He's not likely getting a straight story if the real story is "there aren't any". The whole thing has Ponzi Scheme written all over it.

As for the gas prices causing them not to deliver on weekends - that's ridiculous. It's cheaper during the week? Yeah, right. The price of gas here is now lower than when they took his money in the spring.

I'd be filing a complaint with the AG, Dept of Consumer Protection, Small Claims Court, and Gombrowski (the Watchdog in the Courant). Maybe if enough people start asking questions they'll pony up for the folks who have made the noise...or they'll just shut the doors and go out of business.


----------



## requin (Oct 21, 2008)

DiggerJim said:
			
		

> As for the gas prices causing them not to deliver on weekends - that's ridiculous. It's cheaper during the week? Yeah, right. The price of gas here is now lower than when they took his money in the spring.



I didn't say that gas was "cheaper during the week".  My point was simply that maybe it's costing them more for gas than they thought and so they aren't doing deliveries on weekends due to wanting to scrimp on gas.   It was simply a speculation..I am NOT making excuses for these guys.  

I just left another voicemail at yet another number, 860-654-1630.

Another thing I've noticed is that the different numbers have different voice messages re: their hours.  Rick's said they were open til 5 (or maybe even 5:30) but the number I just called said they close at 4.   And of course all of them say they are only open M-F.


----------



## DiggerJim (Oct 21, 2008)

requin said:
			
		

> My point was simply that maybe it's costing them more for gas than they thought and so they aren't doing deliveries on weekends due to wanting to scrimp on gas.   It was simply a speculation..I am NOT making excuses for these guys.


But regardless of when they do the delivery they've got to spend the gas so they can't really scrimp on it by not delivering on the weekends. They can if they just don't do the deliveries which is what they seem to be doing.

As I recall, there was someone on here earlier this year who was defending them to the hilt - knew the owner, liked, was a stand up guy, etc. etc. etc. I haven't seen him weigh in on this thread yet. Also think I saw one of the owners themselves join & defend themselves with a lot of mumbo jumbo about doing what's right, being fair, not taking advantage of anyone, yada yada yada. Haven't seen either one of them weigh in on this thread. Makes one wonder where they went.

It's a bummer too because they're really close to me and I almost gave them a shot. Ended up going to a guy a bit further away and he was aces so I'm feeling like I dodged a bullet on this one.


----------



## Wet1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Edit, replied to wrong "quote"...


----------



## Wet1 (Oct 21, 2008)

DiggerJim said:
			
		

> As I recall, there was someone on here earlier this year who was defending them to the hilt - knew the owner, liked, was a stand up guy, etc. etc. etc. I haven't seen him weigh in on this thread yet. Also think I saw one of the owners themselves join & defend themselves with a lot of mumbo jumbo about doing what's right, being fair, not taking advantage of anyone, yada yada yada. Haven't seen either one of them weigh in on this thread. Makes one wonder where they went.
> 
> It's a bummer too because they're really close to me and I almost gave them a shot. Ended up going to a guy a bit further away and he was aces so I'm feeling like I dodged a bullet on this one.



I think that was in this thread:
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/16863/

I knew there was one or two guys defending them and I haven't heard anything from them either (anyone seen our friend "Iceman"?)  I don't recall the owner posting here, but I'd love to hear his comments at this point.

Like I said earlier, I think these guys will come through, it's just a matter of "when".  In the mean time, I'm not in the least impressed with their customer service up to this point

We'll see if I have any pellets this week, but if history is any indicator...


----------



## requin (Oct 21, 2008)

What do you guys think of filing complaints with the Better Business Bureau?  I'm in the website now.  I'm hesitating though; should I wait a bit?  I don't want them to get the complaint and then refund me and me be up the creek without my pellets!


----------



## requin (Oct 21, 2008)

and yea, that's right, it was Iceman who was saying he knew Rick, stand up guy, all that...right.  And when I spoke with Rick he *did* seem honest and fair etc.  

Honestly I don't think they are meaning to rip anyone off.  I just think they bit off WAY more than they can chew and don't know how to handle it.  Ignoring customers isn't the way...telling customers they will deliver on such and such a date then not doing so..isn't the way either.  They need to be open and up front about it.  

So yes I want to be optimistic too and say they will pull through.  But this endless noncommunication is exasperating and frustrating and makes us panicky.  They obviously don't have much of a clue...and took way too many orders than they could handle.

I'm going to get a few bags and hope they last me until my 3 tons arrive.  And I'm also going to keep pestering NE Pellet on a daily basis.  I hate doing that, HATE it, and don't know how much good it will do....but otherwise I fear I shall be thrown under the rug.


----------



## techsol (Oct 21, 2008)

Yeah, I'm waiting calling daily and going to see.

Still have faith in the fact I believe I'm going to get them but I'm the one being inconvenienced without pellets, and having the need to burn them.

This could certainly be a great business with great return business if they knew how to supply acceptable customer service....it would go a very long way

Keeping my fingers cross and continuing to be a trusting sole!

Gotta believe in people at some point!


----------



## Baston8005 (Oct 21, 2008)

Thankgoodness I found this thread.  I was going to order 3 tons from them in the near future.  No one can touch there advertised of 255-275 a ton.  Looks like i'll be searching like everybody else in the good ol state of CT.  Maynard farms in Coventry Ct got there pellets in but there looking for about $450 a ton.  Outrageous!!  I say you guys should go to wfsb channel 3 or Channel 8 and file a complaint with there crack reporter teams.  I bet you get pellets after the bad business is aired to everyoe in CT.


----------



## myee001 (Oct 21, 2008)

I may be one of the lucky? ones to receive 6 tons from them about two weeks ago from them.  I ordered my pellets beginning of May.  It was a long ordeal because they keep on changing their tactics as to how you would be notified.  First they told me that I was going to get a letter for a delivery setup.  Then I got to talk to one of their assistance on the phone and complain about my situation.  She gave me one thing that helped me a great deal - which was Steve's (owner) cell number.  Because all their posted numbers are useless.  I pestered him several times about my status.  He first said I was going to get my delivery on Saturday on the third week of September.  Nobody showed up and not even a courtesy call.  I called him and found out the excuse was the rain.  He then told me the next delivery date was next Sunday.  Guess what?  you got it, no delivery. His excuse was that it was supposed to be next Saturday.  Okay, I waited next Saturday and as usual - no delivery.  I repeated called him and left messages that he screwed up again.  Now I'm really irate and thinking like you guys.  Should I go to the BBB, Consumer Protection or CT Attorney General.  (I did find out that he has two complaints with the CT BBB.)  But then I got a call on Sunday morning at 7AM from Steve.  He informed me that I will be getting my 6 tons within the hour.  This time I did get my delivery within the hour.  So for you frustrated folks out there, here's his cell number 860-810-8338.  Sometimes he answers and sometimes it goes to voicemail.  But as the saying goes, squeaky wheels get the grease.  I'm not saying you will go through the same ordeal but don't be suprised that they will miss delivery dates promised to you.  Good luck.


----------



## JustWood (Oct 21, 2008)

requin said:
			
		

> What do you guys think of filing complaints with the Better Business Bureau?  I'm in the website now.  I'm hesitating though; should I wait a bit?  I don't want them to get the complaint and then refund me and me be up the creek without my pellets!



Wasting your time with BBB unless NEP is a member.  AG's office wood be a better route .


----------



## Lorilooo (Oct 21, 2008)

pellet4ever - Thank you for this information.  Like I said earlier, I will give them until the end of October (as they promised) as I have 1 ton to use, but after that it's open season.  There are too many of you out there still waiting with no communication from them whatsoever.  If I can be one of the flies in the ointment, so be it.  I too want to believe that they will come through for us, and I am trying to be optimistic.  So, we'll see.  I am grateful for, but do not understand why they called and told us they would bring us a ton, and everyone else I have talked to about this have not heard anything or had minimal communication with them.

Anyway, good luck folks.  I'm sure this thread isn't done yet!   ;-)


----------



## Panhandler (Oct 22, 2008)

Please call your Attorney General and Better Business Bureau. You must do this to get action. I’m having flasbacks again hearing about this. Long story short, I had a similar problem with Dogwood Energy out of TN last year. It got to the point that they wouldn’t answer their phones at all. Paid in April for August delivery. I got my $600 back in October right before they filed bankruptcy. I was one of the few to get refunds. Hundreds, if not thousands of people got stiffed over pellet money. Don’t hesitate, these people work for you and their job is consumer protection. The company is better at jacking you around and they have no real incentive to take care of you over anyone else.


----------



## Wet1 (Oct 22, 2008)

pellet4ever said:
			
		

> I may be one of the lucky? ones to receive 6 tons from them about two weeks ago from them.  I ordered my pellets beginning of May.  It was a long ordeal because they keep on changing their tactics as to how you would be notified.  First they told me that I was going to get a letter for a delivery setup.  Then I got to talk to one of their assistance on the phone and complain about my situation.  She gave me one thing that helped me a great deal - which was Steve's (owner) cell number.  Because all their posted numbers are useless.  I pestered him several times about my status.  He first said I was going to get my delivery on Saturday on the third week of September.  Nobody showed up and not even a courtesy call.  I called him and found out the excuse was the rain.  He then told me the next delivery date was next Sunday.  Guess what?  you got it, no delivery. His excuse was that it was supposed to be next Saturday.  Okay, I waited next Saturday and as usual - no delivery.  I repeated called him and left messages that he screwed up again.  Now I'm really irate and thinking like you guys.  Should I go to the BBB, Consumer Protection or CT Attorney General.  (I did find out that he has two complaints with the CT BBB.)  But then I got a call on Sunday morning at 7AM from Steve.  He informed me that I will be getting my 6 tons within the hour.  This time I did get my delivery within the hour.  So for you frustrated folks out there, here's his cell number 860-810-8338.  Sometimes he answers and sometimes it goes to voicemail.  But as the saying goes, squeaky wheels get the grease.  I'm not saying you will go through the same ordeal but don't be suprised that they will miss delivery dates promised to you.  Good luck.



Thank you for posting this... and including Steve's cell number.


----------



## requin (Oct 22, 2008)

If I wanted to contact the AG, I live in MA, so which AG should I go to? MA or CT?

NEPLLC are supposed to have a guy in Chicopee, MA (Rick) which is why I was told my town was ok to deliver to.  But I don't think that counts if you have to go with the AG for the state the co. is in.  I know nothing about this, any help is appreciated.

Yesterday I called NE Pellet in Jaffrey and spoke with someone named Woody who was very nice.  I told him my plight and I said there were many others in a similar situation, with this dealer.  He really couldn't offer much in the way of help.  But he was aware of the situation with LLC, and how they don't answer the phone etc.  He did say that the Warm Front brand of pellets (which Rick and Steve said are their "own brand" of NE Pellets) are made in the NY plant which is having mechanical difficulties....  

He went on to say how they are going to build more plants etc...which is all fine but doesn't help those of us needing pellets right now.

He did say he would speak to the customer service rep (who I'm supposed to email) and "look into my situation".  We shall see if this helps at all.

Meanwhile I will continue to pester LLC directly.


----------



## requin (Oct 22, 2008)

Wet1 said:
			
		

> Thank you for posting this... and including Steve's cell number.



I just tried Steve's cell phone number. It immediately went to the same vm message as the other numbers.  

This is getting really ****ing annoying.


----------



## DiggerJim (Oct 22, 2008)

requin said:
			
		

> If I wanted to contact the AG, I live in MA, so which AG should I go to? MA or CT?
> 
> NEPLLC are supposed to have a guy in Chicopee, MA (Rick) which is why I was told my town was ok to deliver to.  But I don't think that counts if you have to go with the AG for the state the co. is in.  I know nothing about this, any help is appreciated.


If you have anything that proves they agreed to deliver to you in MA (email, invoice, bill of sale, etc.) then contact both. If you have it in fact, it gets much worse for them as they're now engaged in interstate commerce which is additionally regulated by the feds. If you don't have proof of agreement to deliver to MA, then you're probably out of luck with the MA AG but the CT AG is still okay to contact.


----------



## JustWood (Oct 22, 2008)

I believe the problem is with pellet manufacturers not being able to get raw product . The dealers are just stalling till they get product. A look see in NE pellets warehouse wood tell the story. Raw product supplies will tighten further in the next 30-60 days due to wet weather, hunting season, and holiday shut downs. If it were me in this position I wood be pushing hard to get my supply after all you guys prepaid for it.


----------



## requin (Oct 22, 2008)

Hit the jackpot today re: communication.  Got a call back from Rick in Chicopee.  Turns out he and Steve aren't working together anymore.  (gee I wonder why).  Which concerned me because he's the one who's closer to my area so I thought when will I get my pellets now??  He said I have to talk to Steve.

I tried a number of times at the various CT numbers.  Finally I reached Steve at his cell phone. Yes folks he answered the phone and was even pleasant.  Turns out they've been delivering in my area a few times a week.  He said they want to get the further-out ones taken care of before the weather gets bad.  (of course, ALL pellet shipments should be at the buyers' home before the weather gets bad, but we know all about that mess).  ...So for once being on the outskirts might be a good thing.  He said he'd have my order pulled and wanted me to call him back later.

Meanwhile my cell phone rings and it was Janet calling back.  They never call back, so I was surprised and pleased.   I told her I was just talking to Steve and he said to pull my order.  She said it was already on the counter marked urgent.  (! surprise).  Anyway, I don't know if it was on the counter that gets things done or the counter that no one looks at..but it's there....and since he said he's shipping in my area a few times a week...maybe I'll get my pellets soon. Here's hoping.

One thing though--I was told when I ordered that they could put the pallets of pellets inside my garage but now she said they're just going to be put on the driveway. Which means I shall bodily have to haul 3 tons of pellets into the garage...sigh.  They surely better have the plastic shrouds on them, cuz that ain't happening all in one day.


----------



## Ductape (Oct 22, 2008)

All of you folks who paid for your pellets months ago and can't seem to get a simple returned phone call are WAAAAAAAAAY more patient than I. If it were me, i'd hop in my truck and pay this Steve guy a visit. Even it if were three states away.


----------



## DiggerJim (Oct 22, 2008)

requin said:
			
		

> Meanwhile my cell phone rings and it was Janet calling back.  They never call back, so I was surprised and pleased.   I told her I was just talking to Steve and he said to pull my order.  She said it was already on the counter marked urgent.  (! surprise).  Anyway, I don't know if it was on the counter that gets things done or the counter that no one looks at..but it's there....and since he said he's shipping in my area a few times a week...maybe I'll get my pellets soon. Here's hoping.


We'll cross our fingers for you but no way I'd be holding my breath. You've been able to extract another story from the guys. Who knows if it's a true story this time or if there's yet another story coming. Maybe "urgent" means "before I get my butt sued" or maybe it means "give the guy another line to get him off my back" or "let's actually deliver this stuff". Hang in there, but don't stop looking for alternatives.


----------



## Lorilooo (Oct 22, 2008)

requin...our 1 ton was enclosed in a heavy plastic bag of sorts, then shrink wrapped on a pallet.  Very well secured from weather.  You could put a tarp over them and they would stay nice and dry until you're ready to haul 'em into the garage.    

Nice to hear some noise from them anyway.  Possibly still hope for us folks?


----------



## requin (Oct 22, 2008)

Jim, you very well may be right, but quite frankly at this point, a bit of optimism is rather nice.

Of course I will be in constant contact until those pellets are on my driveway.


----------



## GViz (Oct 22, 2008)

Just to weigh in, I ordered a full trailer load (22 tons) back in mid-May.   Fortunately, they never charged my credit card (they actually misplaced the card info I found out later, which is not comforting).   Same story though, never got the paperwork in the mail, most of the time couldn't reach a live person.   Whenever I did, 
it was the same run around you've all experienced.   At one point during a live call, Janet was very rude and said if people don't like it they can cancel their 
order.   Endless promises of delivery dates that came and went with no delivery.   My "co-op" partners decided to opt out in September and when I NEWP a phone message cancelling my order (and an email message), I respectively asked them to please call me to confirm they received the message (dumb me, thinking that if they didn't I'd wind up with a surprise - a trailer load the next day that I didn't need).   Of course, I never heard from them.

The promise of a good price on fuel was not worth nearly 5 months of frustration and aggravation.   I paid $20 more a ton from Tractor Supply, and you know what, I'm happy.   A lot of this could have been alleviated with clear, honest communications, returned phone calls, and an honest explanation of what was and wasn't going on and what they would and would not be able to fulfill, and by what date.

Viz


----------



## requin (Oct 22, 2008)

I absolutely wish I had bought my pellets elsewhere for somewhat more money, because I agree with you Viz that the aggravation and not having pellets when needed is not worth the money saved.  But now in October, of course, pellets are way too overpriced (and hard to find) to easily cancel orders with these guys and start over.  Hence so many of us are still fighting this battle.

It's likely Steve isn't going to have a business next year, or much of one if he does.  Of all the posts on this forum I've read, no one has been extremely happy with them.  Some ppl did get their pellets in a reasonable time but even they don't seem too thrilled with how it all went down.

I am going to continue to bother them ad nauseum until I get my pellets.  If I start getting the phoney delivery-date treatment, I'll be taking the next steps (BBB, etc).  I'm not giving up until I get my pellets.  I do, however, try to be nice when I talk to any of them, because being a b**ch isn't going to help my cause, and they probably get enough of that.
Fact is, SOME of this is out of their control.  Again, I'm not making excuses for them, but some of it is.


----------



## webbie (Oct 22, 2008)

I know folks will deny this, but the "thrill of the quest" is often at work here. Folks like spending $10 to save $5 if it provides enough entertainment......at least for a while. I see no reason to deal with business that are not 100% professional...no excuses, nothing beyond their control, etc.

Life is just too short. Go to TSC or call Pelletsales.com or deal another way. Or burn oil.


----------



## Panhandler (Oct 22, 2008)

I would still contact the BBB and AG. We all like optimism and calls, but the fact is they still broke a contract and it's still getting cold.


----------



## GViz (Oct 22, 2008)

I don't disagree with you as far as the "thrill" of the chase.   Pellets at $205/ton plus $90 "for the driver" was way too tempting to pass up.   I'm just glad one of the gents who was on our "co-op" clued me in to the Tractor Supply special (for TSC card holders I think) that kept the price spread within reason.

Requin, if you have the storage space (and the cash of course), why not get whatever pellets you can find for this season somewhere else, then, if and when NEPLLC does come through, you've got another seasons worth of pellets at a good price ?

Viz


----------



## requin (Oct 22, 2008)

Webmaster said:
			
		

> I know folks will deny this, but the "thrill of the quest" is often at work here. Folks like spending $10 to save $5 if it provides enough entertainment......at least for a while. I see no reason to deal with business that are not 100% professional...no excuses, nothing beyond their control, etc.
> 
> Life is just too short. Go to TSC or call Pelletsales.com or deal another way. Or burn oil.




Not in my case, sorry, no.  I hate this with a passion.  I am a single woman and I don't have a truck so I can't go off and haul my own pellets.  Last I checked pelletsales.com didn't deliver in my area.  There are few pellet suppliers in my area as it is and many don't have anymore left in stock.

And let's not forget the one big factor here--at this point in the year pellet prices are ridiculous especially due to this year's shortage etc.  After spending $600 on 3 tons I am not about to pay over $600 for 2 tons IF I can manage to get my 3 tons by making phone calls.  To me, the stupid thing here would be to give up and go spend way too much money buying pellets at this time of the year while the dealers pocket the difference. 

Nope, I hate this, I just want to settle back and know I have fuel for the winter, I hate HATE HATE confrontations and arguements and being a pain in the ass, but unfortunately I simply don't feel its worth it to give up at this point.  

Some people don't have the money to spend $350 a ton on pellets just because its late in the year and dealers can get away with it.


----------



## Wet1 (Oct 22, 2008)

requin said:
			
		

> Webmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm right there with you at this point.  Getting them elsewhere is not much of an option as far as I'm concerned.  I don't know of anyone that actually has them available and if you can find some, they want crazy money for them at this point.

I currently have no other form of heat in my house other than pellets.   I decided to convert to NG this summer... well the boilers I ordered in July just (finally) came in and now I'm going to be working on the weekends to get them installed.  So right now my only source of heat is pellets until I get the central heating system back up and running.  Even then, I have to wait for the building inspector to okay everything and then the gas company to come out and hang the meters... this could be weeks before I have central heat again.   I have wood (although almost all green) and three bags of coal, but I have the stove sitting out in the garage being refinished and the flue absolutely has to be relined before the stove goes back in as it's not at all safe as it stands.  Obviously getting the boilers installed is going to take priority, so I may not even have the wood/coal stove back in place before winter.   So right now I'm in a really bad position and need these pellets *soon*.


----------



## requin (Oct 22, 2008)

Wet1 what's the latest you've heard from them?  Keep bugging them.


----------



## requin (Oct 22, 2008)

Called Steve back as requested.  He said they will deliver this week--I'll find them in my driveway.  (that seems to be about the best they'll do on delivery time...whatever).  There's another person supposedly getting delivery in my area this week too.  (Not sure if that will help my causes any...) 

I'm not holding my breath..but if they don't come this week, guess who they'll be getting calls from again!  

Oh, and Webmaster....I looked it up. pelletsales.com does deliver to my area...for $40 PER TON.  So it would be about $350 ton.  

I'll keep up this fight to save $150/ton, yes I will.


----------



## profitone (Oct 22, 2008)

I ordered 3 tons from new england pellet LLC in late July--- I was mailed the receipt within a month- I received a phone call in sept to expect an oct 16 delivery-- They delivered one ton on oct 15th with a note that there were demand issues at the manufacturer..


----------



## paulslush (Oct 22, 2008)

Well I started this thread and I have been sitting back taking it all in. Now I have some news so I will chime in. I ordered back in July on their website, but there was a problem and the order went through twice. I could not get any communication from them. After many messages on the phone I e-mailed them through their website. As frustrated as I was I felt a polite sympathetic message would be most effective and within a couple of days I did receive a call and arranged to pick up one of my orders. I was told I would be refunded for the second one. At this point they had stalled so long I knew it was to late to Paypal it back so I went and got my 4 tons and asked about the refund. Now they would have to check and get back to me because they took care of that when I arranged for pickup, again I knew it was to late for Paypal. Like all of you I kept leaving messages and no response, so back to e-mail. Sunday night I sent off an e-mail again being sympathetic to the crazy year but demanding my refund by this Friday. Oh ya I did mention the Dept of Consumer Protection, BBB and my attorney. Today I received my check dated Monday 20Th so it looks like my e-mail worked. In closing I never thought that they were out to screw me, just that they were in way over their head. At some point I would think they would stop taking orders. I have a feeling next year wont be so busy for them, I can't imagine any one would want to go through this twice. Good Luck to all of you I hope this gives you some comfort relative to their integrity.


----------



## webbie (Oct 22, 2008)

As someone else suggested, I think you folks are all too nice. When someone takes your money and keeps it, the "intent" is not what is important, it is the performance (or lack thereof). Heck, we've all been screwed so kindly by Wall Street and many others....does it really feel any better than getting taken by an "official" crook?

Based on the experiences related here, I can give New England Pellet the Hearth.com "thumbs down" - adding them to a rather small and exclusive club....maybe 3 current club members.


----------



## paulslush (Oct 22, 2008)

I agree with the THUMBS DOWN I was just being nice to get my order and refund and it did work. I deal with customers and I am much more receptive to someone being calm than one yelling and screaming.


----------



## johnchap (Oct 23, 2008)

It is too bad. He got in way over his head too soon. He should have stuck to a core customer base and slowly built up. the name itselfs seems to "challenge" the manufacturer but that is another story!
My borther ordered 6 tons from this guy. He left a message last night after finding out the owner already charged him over 1500 on the credit card! I think me brother is tweeking mad and he becomes a bit relentless when this action occurs.
Steve if you read this ...do the right thing!!


----------



## Wet1 (Oct 23, 2008)

requin said:
			
		

> Wet1 what's the latest you've heard from them?  Keep bugging them.



I just called and left Steve a message.  We'll see if he calls back...  This is crazy that we are dealing with this after prepaying 6+ months ago.


----------



## johnnywarm (Oct 23, 2008)

The warehouse is across from Mullen rd & rt 5 in enfield on the east windsor line.its on the corner in back


----------



## geek (Oct 23, 2008)

you guys may want to think of doing pickup yourself, I know they are supposed to deliver but at this point I'd spend a little more and rent a truck rather than being just wondering IF you're getting your pellets.

I was a lucky one who got pellets (3 tons) in August......I feel REALLY lucky....

I am really sorry for those who haven't received anything, good luck.

and yeah....we all learned the lesson for next year...


----------



## johnchap (Oct 24, 2008)

mini update
I called my brother who prepaid for 6 tons
He sent two eamils and left voice mails on cell etc .... They returned the call-- told him Nov 14
they were supposed to be sooner - we will see


----------



## POTO (Oct 24, 2008)

johnchap said:
			
		

> They returned the call-- told him Nov 14
> they were supposed to be sooner - we will see




HA HA HA HA HA HA---  I was originally told Mid May, and then begining of July  and then... and then.. and so on- I was then GUARANTEED before burning season ( as others were) but still Nothing........


----------



## requin (Oct 24, 2008)

contact New England Pellet HQ in Jaffrey. That's what I did, and they contacted NEPLLC and gave them a bit of a shove.  Because I received email from Steve today saying I was getting my pellets this week.  (see my earlier post in this thread).  

There's only 2 days left in this week so we shall see, but I"m hopeful. Not holding my breath, and going to purchase some single bags ($$$,but I'm out)..but I figure if I keep pushing I will get them.  Not giving up, anyway.

I think they are getting a lot more pressure now than they were in the spring and summer...so they have to deliver.


----------



## johnchap (Oct 24, 2008)

POTO said:
			
		

> johnchap said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think putting pressure on his operation helps - do the emails - be relentless - if you mention BBB or consumer protection -- be willing to back it up with action. If not Nov 14 then the thing goes a way different direction. payment made so goods will be delivered ...anyone involved may want to exchange names etc and do a group push with legal letter of intent - etc ....
sometimes working outside the system generates movement in a direction one wishes it to flow


----------



## sharkbait106 (Oct 25, 2008)

Wet1 said:
			
		

> Fuel prices have dropped considerably, diesel is down over a dollar a gallon compared to a couple of months ago... so this is no excuse.
> 
> I'm being told my delivery will be this weekend as well, mostly likely late this weekend is what was mentioned, but they could/would not tell me when.  I'm also outside their standard delivery area, although as mentioned before, this wasn't an issue when I paid for the pellets back in May, although it seems to be a regular excuse recently.



I ordered and paid  in May as well and was told I was next on there list 3 weeks ago. My buddy ordered in July and got half his order yesterday, Whats up with that?. I went down there yesterday because they were no longer returning phone calls and the voicemail was to full to leave messeges. They told me now there scheduling for mid Nov. and I said so where do i stand on your list now? they said we haven't scheduled that yet. Finally they said I could take a ton home with me , so  me with my little 6 foot utility trailor and car loaded 18 bags on the trailor and the other 7 in the car and headed home for the first trip. After unloading I headed back and picked up the second half ton. Now I'm just hoping I get the rest (3 tons) before I run out. I originally thought I ordered from chicopee which is NewEngland pellet with no LLC. Now I wish I had! when I was there a load of pellets arrived by truck and was quickly unloaded and gone to people waiting with rental trucks and out for delivery I guess. There are actually no pellets there so I guess that's the problem. While I was there the woman told me there not going to sell to the public anymore , like it's are fault they sold to all these people and can't deliver. This is just a case of bad buisness practice through this distributer. I don't think there is much that can be done about it other than getting a refund which they hope you'll ask for! It will cost at least another 100.00 plus a ton to buy from someone else.  I'm not going to say much more or I probably won't get anymore pellets before spring.


----------



## requin (Oct 25, 2008)

They finally delivered my pellets today!!  I cannot believe they actually showed this week when they said they would.  I just hauled 3 tons of pellets into the house and garage all by myself in 1 1/2 hours and I'm so happy and proud.

Listen you guys, I think what might have worked was that I contacted NE Pellet HQ in Jaffrey (at least I think that's the HQ).  LLC is a dealer for them so they are concerned about this bad business practice.  I dont know exactly what they did but the woman there, Alyson Hotaling, emailed very courteously saying she would look into it, call them, and email them.   I had spoken at length with a guy named Woody the evening before and he relayed my message to Alyson.  It was right after that I got the email from Steve at LLC saying my pellets would be delivered this week.

I *had* finally gotten through to Steve's cell phone just before I called the HQ, and he told me at that time they were delivering in my area so I should expect delivery this week....BUT, I don't know if I would have actually GOTTEN the delivery without the extra shove that HQ gave them.

I also emailed from LLC's website at least once, pleading for calls back and delivery.

Another thing, try to be somewhat nice and understanding. As another poster said--we have every right to be angry and anxious but these people are much more likely to respond to someone who shows at least some sense of understanding. Again it was terrible business practice for Steve to continue taking orders way in over his head, and it's not our fault as customers...but yelling and screaming won't work.  Just be firm, but understanding, and be a relentless squeaky wheel.  I think the combination of things is what got my pellets in my yard, finally.

Oh and to the person who just posted that they thought they were getting their pellets out of Chicopee....so did I.  That was the original agreement.  However, I spoke with Rick (in Chicopee), and although I won't go into all that we discussed, he and Steve (LLC) aren't working together anymore.  So any orders that went via the website, even though if at the time ordered you were told they'd ship out of Chicopee (that's what they told me)---are now in Steve's hands (he's in Suffolk, CT).  This of course has got to be slowing down the operation--one of the co-owners isn't involved anymore.   When I learned this, it was one more reason I knew I had to be very pesky (much to my chagrin).

$205/ton x 3 is all I paid for these pellets, I didn't even get hit with a 'driver fee' as some people did (??).  Great price...but next year I'm looking elsewhere.  These guys are just way too disorganized.


----------



## johnnywarm (Oct 25, 2008)

There are actually no pellets there so I guess that's the problem. 


There where none in the enfield warehouse??? if not there moving them out as they get them.


----------



## sharkbait106 (Oct 26, 2008)

requin said:
			
		

> They finally delivered my pellets today!!  I cannot believe they actually showed this week when they said they would.  I just hauled 3 tons of pellets into the house and garage all by myself in 1 1/2 hours and I'm so happy and proud.
> 
> Listen you guys, I think what might have worked was that I contacted NE Pellet HQ in Jaffrey (at least I think that's the HQ).  LLC is a dealer for them so they are concerned about this bad business practice.  I dont know exactly what they did but the woman there, Alyson Hotaling, emailed very courteously saying she would look into it, call them, and email them.   I had spoken at length with a guy named Woody the evening before and he relayed my message to Alyson.  It was right after that I got the email from Steve at LLC saying my pellets would be delivered this week.
> 
> ...



Could you tell me how to e-mail the nh headquarters? Can't seem to find an e-mail address. Thanks  scott


----------



## Wet1 (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm glad to hear you got your pellets requin.  Let's just hope the rest of us receive what we paid for (a long time ago!)

BTW, I've been calling, but I've heard nothing from NEP LLC. It's not looking good for "you'll have them by the end of the week"...


----------



## johnnywarm (Oct 26, 2008)

i just went by there place on king st in enfield.it has about 75 tons in two sheds in back.


----------



## JustWood (Oct 26, 2008)

johnnywarm said:
			
		

> i just went by there place on king st in enfield.it has about 75 tons in two sheds in back.



Johnnywarm,   You're the 007 of pellet reconnaissance.  :coolsmirk:  Keep these guys posted on whats going on at NEPLLC.


----------



## johnnywarm (Oct 26, 2008)

LEES WOOD-CO said:
			
		

> johnnywarm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Its easy when you need to drive by there once a week ;-) i hope no one goes there too pissed off. i just think there getting in there deliveries now and are shipping it out slow but sure.


----------



## kbd627 (Oct 26, 2008)

LEES WOOD-CO said:
			
		

> requin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Attorney General Blumenthal is a guest on WPLR 99.1 FM at least once a week in am drive. They take calls when he is on. This would be a good one. I'm sure he would tell you to call his office and they would help you out. If one of you gets on air just mention the town they are in they frown about naming names on the air. Good luck.


----------



## Panhandler (Oct 27, 2008)

Have any of you "customers" filed a complaint with the AG or BBB? Please, what are you waiting for? They're not going to get to all of you .


----------



## Wet1 (Oct 27, 2008)

Surprise, no pellets by the end of (last) week!  

I just called Steve, full mailbox.  Called the main office, left a message... And I'm sure they'll call me back like they always do (after I call 20 more times).  Sent another email to Alyson at NEWP.  Will be contacting the AG and BBB next Monday if I don't have my pellets by the end of this week.

I'm trying to be nice, but my patients is running thin.


----------



## JustWood (Oct 27, 2008)

I have been through the AG   BS before. It takes a couple of weeks  for corespondence to get through the mail. I wouldn't wait. Get the ball rolling!


----------



## techsol (Oct 27, 2008)

Actually talked with the Owner Steve today!

He expecting the delivery to go down to us Thursday or Friday. We talked for about 20 minutes.

They are changing over to Wholesale only. Business has grown beyond their ability to do smaller than load size orders. 

Don't know how much I believe but that's what I've heard.

I'd have to say that I got the impression we are on the back burner due to where we are compared to the newer service area.

Told him, a couple times, I'd keep my finger crossed about whether I'd see the order this week. His reply, both times, to me was that it will be there.

We'll see.

We talked about the factory and transportation problems, but who knows the real story!

Don't know have to see! Have had dates before, they come and go!

We keep you guys updated!


----------



## DiggerJim (Oct 27, 2008)

Dick said:
			
		

> They are changing over to Wholesale only. Business has grown beyond their ability to do smaller than load size orders.
> 
> Don't know how much I believe but that's what I've heard.


I'd be really skeptical of that. Most of the equipment (trucks, forklifts, etc) that he was making a big deal about having was oriented around consumer small (less than a tractor trailer load) delivery. Also, in an industry where I can call NEWP or Corinth or someone and have them start delivering truckloads directly to me, why would I need a wholesaler? It's not like I'd be needing to deal with logistics dealing with someone thousands of miles away - pellets need to be delivered & sold near their source to be economically viable. Not sure who he'd be selling to wholesale (in truckload amounts) that can't or won't go direct to the plant - and why they'd be able to get them from him when they can't get them from the manufacturer if they're having delivery problems now. Overall, it's not a business model that seems to make a lot of sense. 

But maybe that's just the cynic in me.


----------



## requin (Oct 27, 2008)

DiggerJim said:
			
		

> I'd be really skeptical of that. Most of the equipment (trucks, forklifts, etc) that he was making a big deal about having was oriented around consumer small (less than a tractor trailer load) delivery. Also, in an industry where I can call NEWP or Corinth or someone and have them start delivering truckloads directly to me, why would I need a wholesaler? It's not like I'd be needing to deal with logistics dealing with someone thousands of miles away - pellets need to be delivered & sold near their source to be economically viable. Not sure who he'd be selling to wholesale (in truckload amounts) that can't or won't go direct to the plant - and why they'd be able to get them from him when they can't get them from the manufacturer if they're having delivery problems now. Overall, it's not a business model that seems to make a lot of sense.



I totally agree with you on this.  Indeed, the trucks they made a big deal about are for smaller loads, mostly.  (Seems like we all got that song and dance routine about their "great trucks").  Your other points are totally valid as well.  

Frankly, I think they're now saying, "We're going wholesale next year!" out of exasperation in dealing with the customers they are doing such a lousy job of satisfying. In other words, a knee-jerk reaction.  I have a feeling that by the time next spring rolls around, they'll be jauntily selling to the public again and probably once again get in over their head.  That is, IF they ever get out from under this year!


----------



## Wet1 (Oct 27, 2008)

Dick said:
			
		

> Actually talked with the Owner Steve today!
> 
> He expecting the delivery to go *down to us* Thursday or Friday. We talked for about 20 minutes.
> 
> ...



Where are you located and where is their newer service area?


----------



## techsol (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm in Watertown, their new area in suffield area of Connecticut

Still worst service of any company I've come in contact with

Don't know how they couldn't be more concerned.


----------



## techsol (Oct 27, 2008)

He actually told me that he'd deliver over if a 22 ton next year.

Don't know if I'd consider unless he was paid on delivery and he was even in business next year!


----------



## requin (Oct 27, 2008)

Dick said:
			
		

> He actually told me that he'd deliver over if a 22 ton next year.
> 
> Don't know if I'd consider unless he was paid on delivery and he was even in business next year!




huh?


----------



## techsol (Oct 27, 2008)

If I had a group buy in this town, I've got 12 ton coming now, maybe!


----------



## rbcss (Oct 27, 2008)

I e-mailed them a couple of months ago and asked if they had pellets in stock. I live in Windsor which is only 15 minutes from the warehouse. he e-mailed me back and said please pre-pay them first. he never said if he had them or not.  I got a bad feeling. I went else where.


----------



## johnnywarm (Oct 27, 2008)

rbcss said:
			
		

> I e-mailed them a couple of months ago and asked if they had pellets in stock. I live in Windsor which is only 15 minutes from the warehouse. he e-mailed me back and said please pre-pay them first. he never said if he had them or not. I got a bad feeling. I went else where.





I got the same response. i'm 5 minuet's away.


----------



## JustWood (Oct 27, 2008)

requin said:
			
		

> DiggerJim said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree. Why wood a retailer or distributor deal with them when they can deal directly with a mill.


----------



## Wet1 (Oct 28, 2008)

Still waiting to hear back from my friends.... :yawn:


----------



## techsol (Oct 28, 2008)

I feel your pain!!


----------



## Pelletluvr (Oct 28, 2008)

Wow. I didn't know this was still going on. Rick delivered all four tons of mine over a month ago.(orderd in May) He told me at the time, the problem was with the factory not getting them the pellets. Just partial loads at a time. He sounded like he was going on his own next year, and breaking off from the Enfield outfit. I don't know. 

My father went to their warehouse and picked up his own. Ask them if this is an option for you. 

BTW, I find the NEP from Conith to burn better than the ones from NH. Absolutely no clinkers in my burn pot at all. And they seem less dusty.

 If oil goes to two bucks, I'll burn that instead, and save the pellets. It will be more cost effective for me.


----------



## toddsl (Oct 29, 2008)

Well I only bought into this mess the first week of October so they are still taking orders. On the recommendation (good quality pellets) of a coworker who was awaiting delivery of his May (4 ton) order, I placed a 2 ton phone order the first week of October. My first question was did they have pellets. I was told they did and figured I'd have them delivered.  I never established a delivery date but thought since they were in stock it would be a week or two. Big mistake as I see now.  As with everyone else I could not get in touch thru email or phone to get a delivery date or cancel. For all of last week the voicemail was full.  I finally got an email today asking me if I was sure I wanted to cancel. If not they needed more information about my order to set up a delivery date (a bit strange since they have my info already for delivery).  I made sure to ask my coworker if he was sure his pellets were on the way.  I figured if people have been waiting since the summer, I wouldn't have a delivery until spring. Wish they would not have taken my order with such a backlog. Or given me fair warning.


----------



## splash (Oct 29, 2008)

Two families (me being one) placed orders in the summer to New England Pellet LLC Enfield/Suffield CT. We live in MA.  This is my second year with the co. although the ownership changed in 2007.  I don't like the way the new owner is running things. I heard through the grapevine that they will not deliver until November. I am very unhappy about that time limit. If I didn't have pellets on hand I would have to use gas to heat house until pellets are delivered.  Other family is currently using gas to heat their house. we are both unhappy.  I will look elsewhere next year as this is the second year that I have had an issue with New England Pellet LLC in Enfield/Suffield.  I had to deal with Allison in Jaffrey NH last year to resolve the issue.  Why did I go back?  because the local co. changed ownership.  I went from the frying pan into the fire!  I won't go back next year. All you folks out there having issues with New England Pellet, Enfield/Suffield, CT should blackball them for next year.  Let him go out of business! Customer service is everything and Steve has the lowest form of customer service.  If he delivers my 3 ton and drops them on the driveway; I am SOL!  I can't move 3 ton into my garage and my town has parking ordinances about parking in your driveway during the night so I need my driveway for cars only!


----------



## johnnywarm (Oct 29, 2008)

i would get a hold of chanal 3 news.see what they say or will do.


----------



## techsol (Oct 29, 2008)

Are they an arm of New England Pellet or is the name just synonymous?

IS there a company contact at Jaffery that we can push?

Steve told me Thursday, Friday and it starts tomorrow!


----------



## Wet1 (Oct 29, 2008)

Dick said:
			
		

> Are they an arm of New England Pellet or is the name just synonymous?
> 
> IS there a company contact at Jaffery that we can push?
> 
> Steve told me Thursday, Friday and it starts tomorrow!


The name is synonymous, but they are a dealer for NEP.

You can contact Alyson at NEP, but there's not much she can do.  NEP LLC is the company you bought the pellets through, NEP is just the pellet manufacture and a supplier to NEP LLC.  NEP is most certainly aware of what is going on.


----------



## techsol (Oct 29, 2008)

My correspondence With Alyson at New England Pellets:

Thank you for contacting New England Wood Pellet, LLC.  With regard to your concern, New England Pellet LLC, based in Suffield, CT, is a completely separate company from New England Wood Pellet, LLC.  We, NEWP, are the manufacturer of wood pellets, with plants in Jaffrey, NH and Schuyler, NY.  Their name is similar to ours, but they are not an extension of our company or an operation company for us.  They are, however, a dealer of our wood pellets.  Their business is reflective of our company, especially with such a similar name, and as a retailer of our products, but we cannot control their business practices.  



I am aware of the number of consumers who are unhappy with NEP, but as all transactions were conducted with New England Pellet LLC, you will need to continue contacting them.  I keep records of all customer correspondence, whether positive or negative, and can assure you that this information is certainly a factor in determining future business.  I will also pass along your contact information to New England Pellet LLC and request that they make contact with you.  



Please don’t hesitate to contact me again if you have additional questions or concerns. 



Sincerely,

Alyson



Alyson Hotaling

Customer Service

New England Wood Pellet LLC.

PO Box 532

Jaffrey, NH  03452

(603) 532-9400 ext. 211

www.pelletheat.com


----------



## tinkabranc (Oct 29, 2008)

toddsl said:
			
		

> Well I only bought into this mess the first week of October so they are still taking orders. On the recommendation (good quality pellets) of a coworker who was awaiting delivery of his May (4 ton) order, I placed a 2 ton phone order the first week of October. My first question was did they have pellets. I was told they did and figured I'd have them delivered.  I never established a delivery date but thought since they were in stock it would be a week or two. Big mistake as I see now.  As with everyone else I could not get in touch thru email or phone to get a delivery date or cancel. For all of last week the voicemail was full.  I finally got an email today asking me if I was sure I wanted to cancel. If not they needed more information about my order to set up a delivery date (a bit strange since they have my info already for delivery).  I made sure to ask my coworker if he was sure his pellets were on the way.  I figured if people have been waiting since the summer, I wouldn't have a delivery until spring. Wish they would not have taken my order with such a backlog. Or given me fair warning.



If these people cannot even handle what they have for orders on hand, they should not be accepting 
new ones until they get caught up.  Who is running the show over there?  A 12 year old?


----------



## JustWood (Oct 29, 2008)

tinkabranc said:
			
		

> toddsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know the reason but a couple things come to mind.

The mill could be blowing smoke up their azz and telling them "there are no supply issues, we're just a little behind". I know for a FACT there are raw material shortages and it's going to get worse for at least the next 60-90 days. Have been in contact with 3 mills regularly for the last 6 months and they say that raw product is LIMITED AT ANY PRICE.

or

They may be taking more orders than they can handle knowing they are  going to get many cancellations by impatient customers.I myself take about 10-20% more orders than I can handle just for this reason. I call it "Burger King mentality" . People have to have it their way ,on their time schedule or they will get it else where. I have to say you guys are the most patient customers I have ever seen.  Considering you guys prepaid in full 6 months ago. My wood customers wood NEVER consider this although occaisionally I get one who does. He usually gets his wood the following day after recieving his check no matter how many orders are on my list.



I don't condone their business practices , just a few ideas.  Hope you all get your fuel soon because I woke up to 6" of  *%!# this morning.Yes snow is a profanity.


----------



## Wet1 (Oct 29, 2008)

Dick, I received the same email from Alyson yesterday... seems to be a cookie cutter email.


----------



## johnnywarm (Oct 29, 2008)

you all need to get the news involed


----------



## Wet1 (Oct 29, 2008)

johnnywarm said:
			
		

> you all need to get the news involed


And the attorney general, and the BBB, etc... I'm getting to this point.  I continue to leave messages and I still have not heard a word from them.


----------



## johnnywarm (Oct 29, 2008)

Wet1 said:
			
		

> johnnywarm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I dont blame you a bit.tv news would be faster. Connecticut's ag is only interested in his camera time.


----------



## geek (Oct 29, 2008)

Can't really wait to see this on Eye Witness News.......LOL


----------



## johnnywarm (Oct 29, 2008)

you need to have everybody involed call them.try and all call in one day.winter is coming.


----------



## Wet1 (Oct 29, 2008)

I said I was going to wait until next Monday, and I'm going to stick to this.  If I don't receive my pellets (and I can't even get a response from them, so I doubt I'll get my pellets by then), I will contact the AG, BBB, and the CT news stations next Monday.  I've absolutely had it with these people.  It's bad enough they haven't delivered the product I paid for 6 months ago, or even that they've given countless bogus delivery dates when I do finally get in touch with them, but it's the fact that they don't even have the courtesy to contact me and let me know what's going on which really burns my butt.  I've sent emails and called countless times over the last week, no response!  

I'm tired of being lied to and I'm even more tired of being ignored.  I've tried being nice and that's obviously not working at all.  Monday morning I'm taking this to the next level...


----------



## techsol (Oct 29, 2008)

The breaking point is just about there.

I'm on the edge looking down at my options also


----------



## Wet1 (Oct 29, 2008)

Should you decide to join me on Monday morning, here's the start of my list...

BBB online complaint form:
https://odr.bbb.org/odrweb/public/complaintlink.aspx


State of CT AG office:
Office of the 
Attorney General
55 Elm Street
Hartford, Connecticut
06106
Telephone:
(860) 808-5318
To file a complaint, you need to send a letter outlining the situation to the AG office (at the above address, addressed to "Public Inquiry"), they need this to get the ball rolling.


Channel 3 I-Team Investigations Get Results
 E-Mail: iteam3@wfsb.com
 Call The I-Team: 860-244-1780


Ch 30
http://www.nbcconnecticut.com/about_us/


Ch 8
http://www.wtnh.com/Global/category.asp?C=1197&nav=menu29_10


Ch 61
http://www.fox61.com/pages/contact_us/

And then we have the newspapers...


----------



## JustWood (Oct 29, 2008)

Wet1 said:
			
		

> Should you decide to join me on Monday morning, here's the start of my list...
> 
> BBB online complaint form:
> https://odr.bbb.org/odrweb/public/complaintlink.aspx
> ...



Start with the AG's office first. They have more bite!


----------



## Panhandler (Oct 29, 2008)

LEES WOOD-CO said:
			
		

> Wet1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  And all of you need to participate. The more complaints they get in a short time the better.


----------



## DiggerJim (Oct 30, 2008)

Wet1 said:
			
		

> And then we have the newspapers...


Try watchdog@courant.com - that's the Gombassy guy who does the Watchdog series a couple/three times a week. He's the one who got Northeast Utilities to fess up they had lots of bad meters out there and didn't want to test them.


----------



## splash (Oct 30, 2008)

BS.  I started today; I'm not waiting until Monday. The heating season began late this year as it was; not until the middle of October for me.  I should have had my pellets delivered no later than September.  This is unforgivable and inexcusable.  I will not order New England Pellet's next year and I don't care who is selling them.  I dealt with Allison or whatever her name is from New England Pellet in NH about another issue prior to Steve owning the company. She was helpful.  If she or the national company can't help with the local distributor then I want nothing to do with New England Pellet Co.  Like I said, I started today to notify and get the word out in the market.


----------



## splash (Oct 30, 2008)

I posted on the www.masslive.com in the town/city forums regarding the poor customer service, etc. from New England Pellets LLC Enfield/Suffield CT. and the website deleted all of my posts.  I posted in several places mostly the towns and cities that border CT.  Masslive deleted all the posts so do I assume that The Republican finds this as unnews worthy?


----------



## johnnywarm (Oct 30, 2008)

splash said:
			
		

> I posted on the www.masslive.com in the town/city forums regarding the poor customer service, etc. from New England Pellets LLC Enfield/Suffield CT. and the website deleted all of my posts. I posted in several places mostly the towns and cities that border CT. Masslive deleted all the posts so do I assume that The Republican finds this as unnews worthy?




call Chanel 3.they are doing a story about a bridal shop not talking to there customers


----------



## splash (Oct 30, 2008)

Not only did masslive.com delete all of my posts on the forums but they will not allow me to post anything under any of my Pseudonyms under any of the towns/cities.   Even if I post a general message and don't name the company or the product, I am refused posting rights.  This certainly doesn't sound like Freedom of Speech to me.


----------



## DiggerJim (Oct 31, 2008)

splash said:
			
		

> Not only did masslive.com delete all of my posts on the forums but they will not allow me to post anything under any of my Pseudonyms under any of the towns/cities.   Even if I post a general message and don't name the company or the product, I am refused posting rights.  This certainly doesn't sound like Freedom of Speech to me.


Freedom of speech and freedom to post are different. Is masslive.com a public venue or is it owned by someone? If it's a private venture they can decide what they allow and what they won't - it's got nothing to do with freedom of speech.

Does anyone take Civics anymore? <sigh>


----------



## splash (Oct 31, 2008)

DiggerJim said:
			
		

> splash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, yes it is owned by local newspaper.  It is the website for The Republican which is the daily/Sunday newspaper for the greater Springfield, MA area.   It was a truth post of what is happening to me and to others via New England Pellets. 
It's been a very long time since I sat in a Civics class.  
I had an email reply from the Channel 3 which said:
"Your complaint about New England Pellet was forwarded to me.  I can definitely investigate, but before I do, I want to make sure you'd be willing to do an interview with us on camera.  We could set up a convenient time once I'm able to get to the bottom of the delays.  Please let me know. Thanks, Eric Parker ReporterChannel 3 Eyewitness News 860.244.1786 eric.parker@wfsb.com"

If anyone is interested in being on camera and telling their story regarding New England Pellets, please contact Eric Parker at the phone # or email listed above.
I would like to follow up but I am a single woman and would not be happy to have to move 3 tons of pellet myself when New England Pellet gets mad and dumps them in my driveway sometime in the middle of the winter.  I need my pellets now.  Once I received my pellets I will be happy to share my story on TV.


----------



## techsol (Oct 31, 2008)

Just got the first 7 tons, other five for the brother in law suppose to be this afternoon!


----------



## geek (Oct 31, 2008)

Dick said:
			
		

> Just got the first 7 tons, other five for the brother in law suppose to be this afternoon!



NEP LLC might be checking this thread and all our frustrations.....lol

..glad for you...!!


----------



## techsol (Oct 31, 2008)

I'd probably bet on it, Alyson from the manufacturer NEP said they watch it!

Well, Watertown is now delivered, next five in Thomaston! I hope today!


----------



## Lorilooo (Oct 31, 2008)

Okay, enough!  Hubby spoke to NEP LLC today.  New delivery date has changed from end of October to 1st week of December!  splash, thanks for the info, we may need it.    

Ooohh...mad smiley...that's so not me.   :red:


----------



## iceman (Oct 31, 2008)

Wet1 said:
			
		

> DiggerJim said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## johnnywarm (Oct 31, 2008)

go to i witness news.get your money or your pellets. end it/


----------



## splash (Nov 1, 2008)

johnnywarm said:
			
		

> go to i witness news.get your money or your pellets. end it/



I would like to go to I witness news but I don't want pellets dropped at just anywhere at my house and then have to move several tons.  I fear retaliation.


----------



## johnnywarm (Nov 1, 2008)

splash said:
			
		

> johnnywarm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



its your call or your money in thee pockets.i hope for all the member's here they dont go belly up :long:


----------



## iceman (Nov 2, 2008)

i don't think he is going belly up he just took on more than he could handle and the pellet crunch over the summer early fall set him back even more...
around western mass many stores were sold out of pellets in august and were making lists... now imagine this guy trying to fill orders.... when he was 50 less a ton ... he got smacked.. hd in enfoeld ct got 48 tons of pellets less than 2 weeks ago---- 11/01 all gone  so the rush is still going... guy at hd said he was surprised the 48 tons lasted almost 2 weeks....


----------



## DiggerJim (Nov 2, 2008)

iceman said:
			
		

> i don't think he is going belly up he just took on more than he could handle and the pellet crunch over the summer early fall set him back even more...
> around western mass many stores were sold out of pellets in august and were making lists... now imagine this guy trying to fill orders.... when he was 50 less a ton ... he got smacked..


Maybe he should have taken a class in honesty while he was waiting for his pellet orders. The delays are one thing, the lying, evasions, unanswered calls, etc. are what got everyone all riled up. The delays could have been dealt with, the dishonesty not so much.


----------



## johnnywarm (Nov 2, 2008)

DiggerJim said:
			
		

> iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bingo :snake: .



at this point with oil being down i would want my money back now.


----------



## splash (Nov 2, 2008)

In my search to find pellets, I discovered this article by Channel 3 (CBS) in Springfield, MA that one of their news reporters, Liz Tufts, gave on September 18, 2008.  She references New England Pellets in NH in this story.

By Liz Tufts
Story Published: Sep 18, 2008 at 7:25 PM EST 

Story Updated: Sep 18, 2008 at 7:25 PM EST 

Sharron Cochran has been heating her Monson home with wood pellets for the past three years. She estimates she saves about 15-hundred dollars every winter, but this year she fear she'll have to fire up her oil burning furnace again because there's not enough pellets to go around. 

"The pellets have saved a lot of money, but I only have 2 tons and we use 4 tons during the winter, " says Cochran.

Just as more people switched to wood pellets, the price of them went up, and the supply went down. To help meet the high demand, New England Wood Pellet, a pellet manufacturer based in New Hampshire, has started running its machines 24 hours a day and reopened its packaging plant in Palmer. 

" We are packaging about 100 tons a day , which is enough fuel to keep 25 new homes a day warm for the winter, " says Niebling. 

Charlie Niebling says they closed the plant last year because demand was low due to a mild winter.

But because of this year's shortage, they re-started production in less than a week.

But the pellet orders are piling up. Niebling says the shortage should end in the next few months, but until then, Cochran hopes the she'll have enough pellets for this winter. 

"I feel sorry for anyone on low income, I can't see how they can afford heat a house spending thousands in a 10 month period, " adds Cochran.


----------



## DiggerJim (Nov 2, 2008)

splash said:
			
		

> In my search to find pellets, I discovered this article by Channel 3 (CBS) in Springfield, MA that one of their news reporters, Liz Tufts, gave on September 18, 2008.  She references New England Pellets in NH in this story.


Unfortunately for New England Wood Pellet (the Jaffrey NH company that makes pellets), the Suffield CT operation's name is close enough (New England Pellet LLC) that they are often confused. Something that works to the advantage of the trolls in Suffield and the detriment of NEWP. The folks in New Hampshire are honest. That doesn't seem to be the case with the folks in Suffield.


----------



## johnnywarm (Nov 2, 2008)

DiggerJim said:
			
		

> splash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Do you need there office address in sufield??or what it was???or still could be??


----------



## DiggerJim (Nov 3, 2008)

johnnywarm said:
			
		

> Do you need there office address in sufield??or what it was???or still could be??


According to the Secretary of State's office, the business address is 1654 KING ST., ENFIELD, CT, 06082  but it's owned by STEPHEN E. ZACZYNSKI and he's the agent for service at his residence 703 BOSTON NECK ROAD, SUFFIELD, CT, 06078 which also happens to be the business mailing address. It was incorporated 5/15/2007 by the way.


----------



## johnnywarm (Nov 3, 2008)

DiggerJim said:
			
		

> johnnywarm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






there web site Had or had?? 127 thompsonville rd Suffield ct


----------



## iceman (Nov 3, 2008)

DiggerJim said:
			
		

> iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




from when i spoke to him a long time ago, i got the impression that it was only the lady himself and one other even taking the orders... he said this is how he saved everyone money and kept cost down by only having a warehouse (basically someplace he rented for the pellets)  
i know if i was one of the people waiting to get pellets i would be pissed as well....(maybe)  but had nothing gone wrong he would be a hero... but now that it has he is an azz....  i can only imagine how hard he might be working to get pellets while the other line is ringing ticking someone off cause he isn't answering...
from what i havr read ... yes he could have handled things diff. but that is hindsight, monday morning quarterback etc...he is delivering pellets from what i have read here... obviouslyhe is having a hard time...and he is doing it for the price he quoted..
like i said earlier... see if you can pick them up.. it may benefit you to get together as a group and work something out,... i believe he just can't deliver fast enough as well as the pellet crunch we had over the summer has screwed him...
see if you can get your money back!
i have been on both sides of something like this.. 
i wonder how the people at pelletsales did ... if they met their promised dates.. just curious
i placed an order for wood in april was told may , was called and told june....  then called and told that they would honor the price but the logging company ran into so much rain state would not let them in the woods .... was told i will not get wood until dec
all this to due demand because oil was so high .. now its 2.30 gallon may people will switch back at these prices which will ease supply
i am sorry for all of you that are pissed and waiting... b ut if you get it for the 210 price he was advertising its a helluva lot cheaper than the 300+ pellets are now


----------



## tinkabranc (Nov 3, 2008)

iceman said:
			
		

> i wonder how the people at pelletsales did ... if they met their promised dates.. just curiousi



I didn't get caught up in this mess but you are comparing apples and oranges.

Some of the differences you ask?

Pelletsales stopped taking orders for a while when they got too far behind.
Pelletsales answers their phones and responds to emails in a timely manner.
Pelletsales has never charged my cc until my pellets were on the truck.


----------



## johnnywarm (Nov 3, 2008)

iceman said:
			
		

> DiggerJim said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :snake:


----------



## techsol (Nov 4, 2008)

I guess if your not involved, the locked in , paid for orders that were taken in May or earlier, promised for late June shipment, and then outright lies , when you did get an answer, are insignificant to someone not vested in the situation.

Prices rose after orders were placed. Oil companies like F&S;in Waterbury take $1million dollars of "pre-paid" orders then walk off with the cash. These are all too close to the home situation.

Any business doing business with these practices deserve all the negative publicity, press and retribution of its customers and business community.

Believe in fate? It catches up to you just like doing the right things in business and life!


----------



## techsol (Nov 4, 2008)

PS: My 5 tons to be delivered in Thomaston, the driver said he was doing next on Friday at 12:30 when he was leaving.....

Not delivered

Not delivered this weekend

Called today and was told you got 7 tons , take them to there yourself!?????? Told them to check the address its a different order

She when and talked to Steve and he said they'd be delivered today.....GUESS WHAT

Yep, no crap, what a surprise ..... Still waiting!


----------



## iceman (Nov 4, 2008)

tinkabranc said:
			
		

> iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



apples and oranges yes
however they are a much bigger company and it seems they ran into so of the same issues 
and i am sure if your phone was ringing all day eventually you get frustrated and dont answer either.. just look at how long this thread is and this is prolly not even 5% of the people calling!!  He made a mistake period thats it... i just hope he can get the pellets delivered before it really gets cold...
but like i mentioned before... this guy was WAY cheaper than anyone ... 
so he didnt have enough staff to answer phones and emails that was how he was going to save everyone money...
charging your card seems to me that he was new/ and didnt want to take a loss.. 
looks like he will lose a lot business next but seeing how long this thread is....
wonder how many people ordered that dont visit us...
i would bet he is trying to deliver 30000+ tons and can only get truckloads from new england pellet of 22 a truck hell say 10000 and got 4 trucks a week how long would it take to get to 10000?


----------



## iceman (Nov 4, 2008)

just called to inquire whats going on and a lady explained they were trying to meet the demand and they were promised shipments from companies which came late and not what they bought.. inothers words everything went wrong.. they are not accepting orders anymore effective 11/1/08  they are just trying to fill them


----------



## tinkabranc (Nov 4, 2008)

iceman said:
			
		

> tinkabranc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No excuse, they are running a business. They should have stopped accepting orders two 
months ago if they had that much of a back log.  

If they are too small to handle the huge mess they created, it is time to suck it up and
broker out some loads to trucking companies to get the pellet deliveries out.
They should be delivering loads as fast as the suppliers can get them to him.  

Feel bad for him??  I do not.
I feel bad for the many many customers that paid months ago and still don't even know if their pellets will 
show up before winter gets into full swing.


----------



## DiggerJim (Nov 4, 2008)

iceman said:
			
		

> apples and oranges yes
> however they are a much bigger company and it seems they ran into so of the same issues


But pelletsales dealt with it in a radically different way. They actually talked to their customers, they didn't charge the credit cards, they stopped taking new orders. Wow, how about that for a novel business approach - don't sell something you don't have and don't take people's money when you can't get them what they bought.


> and i am sure if your phone was ringing all day eventually you get frustrated and dont answer either.. just look at how long this thread is and this is prolly not even 5% of the people calling!!  He made a mistake period thats it... i just hope he can get the pellets delivered before it really gets cold...


He didn't make a mistake, he made dozens, hundreds of them. Every single time he told someone they were getting their order "this week", every time he told someone he wouldn't charge their card until they shipped while knowing the charge had already been processed, every time he deleted the emails without answering...he was making "a mistake" over & over & over again.

How many of those calls would have not been made if he were up front and honest? The calls are because he didn't answer the phone, because he lied about deliveries and charging for product before delivery. As people have noted, they've had to call dozens of time. So, if he was overwhelmed by the phones ringing it was because he was getting dozens of times more calls than he would have had he just been straight with people.


> but like i mentioned before... this guy was WAY cheaper than anyone ...
> so he didnt have enough staff to answer phones and emails that was how he was going to save everyone money...
> charging your card seems to me that he was new/ and didnt want to take a loss..


He wasn't new - he's been in business for over a year. Besides, that justifies fraudulent business practices? You seem to have an incredibly low ethical threshold for the businesses you deal with. Hope it works out for you.


> looks like he will lose a lot business next but seeing how long this thread is....
> wonder how many people ordered that dont visit us...


Are you suggesting that the business he loses here isn't material because lots of other people haven't read this so can still be suckered? 


> i would bet he is trying to deliver 30000+ tons and can only get truckloads from new england pellet of 22 a truck hell say 10000 and got 4 trucks a week how long would it take to get to 10000?


Maybe, but logistical planning is part of owning a business. At best he's a lousy businessman and should close the doors. At worst he's a crook and should close the doors. In either case, he probably should get the heck out of the business. Unless of course he believes in Barnum's old adage and figures there are still plenty of suckers left out there. 

Honestly, your ongoing defense of this guy smacks of some sort of relationship. Maybe you could suggest that he be a standup guy and fly right from now on. (Nice to see that 4 months after his business imploded he's decided to stop taking orders...if that's true in fact, hard to believe considering his stories' track record of honesty so far.)


----------



## splash (Nov 4, 2008)

Feel bad for him??  I do not.
I feel bad for the many many customers that paid months ago and still don't even know if their pellets will 
show up before winter gets into full swing.[/quote]

I feel bad for the customers.  I had trouble with the previous owner last year.  He delivered my pellets late in September (he initially said August); he didn't call before he delivered and thank God I was home or they would have been just dropped on the property.  I wasn't going to order again through New England Pellet LLC but a letter came out that there was a new owner.  I worked with Allyson last year on the problem I had with the previous owner.  From what I read here, Allyson will be no help this year.  I would like my pellets now; the heating season is here!  From what I can gather, a friend of mine who ordered the same time I did but lives in another town, was phoned and told his pellets will be delivered Nov. 19.  I hope mine come this month or I will have to find another supplier.  I will NOT order any New England Wood Pellets next year and I don't care who the distributor.  I am done with the company.  One bad apple ruins the bunch!


----------



## kbd627 (Nov 4, 2008)

Here's link to story on WTNH 8 News Monday night. Group of neighbors ordered and paid for 15 tons in May. Have seen none. AG Involved. Reporter found skids of pellets but no on at warehouse. Here's link: (copy and paste) if it doesn't work go to www.wtnh.com and click local news
www.wtnh.com/dpp/news/news_wtnh_colchester_pellet_problems_200811032217


----------



## sharkbait106 (Nov 4, 2008)

This thread is soooooo long I don't know where to post. I called the distributer in nashua new hampshire and a women called me back the next day, she told me she would speak to the distributer and took my name and number. She told me there two different companies completely but she would see what she could do because npllc is a distributor for them. Newengland pellet finally called me with a date of 11/21/08 and I ordered 4 tons in mid may. My friend orderd 4 tons in mid July and already received the 4 tons, don't figure. They told me there are alot of people who orderd in may as well. Originally last month I was told only 2 people were ahead of me and I would get them soon. I went down there and I wasn't even scheduled on there board! It will be better to order somewhere else next year even if it cost abit more not to have to go through this crap. I would like to order some other place and have them delivered right then next year.


----------



## Wet1 (Nov 4, 2008)

I've absolutely had it with these mother f^@$ing c@*k s^@&ing;AH's.  I am so sick of calling these people, being ignored, and being lied to (over and over again), that at this point it's a damn good thing I don't have anyone associated with this company standing within a mile of me.  I was tied up yesterday, but I'm sitting down today and contacting anyone that might be of help.   I have to go in for surgery tomorrow and hopefully I should not be down long.  When I'm back on my feet, I'm going up there and having a nice one on one with this mother f^@&er;.  

Sorry about the language and aggression, but I've absolutely had it with the evasiveness, lies, and deceit from these scam artists!  





BTW Ice, it certainly sounds like you're in bed with the owner.  You might want to quit while you're ahead...


----------



## kbd627 (Nov 4, 2008)

Wet1 said:
			
		

> I've absolutely had it with these mother f^@$ing c@*k s^@&ing;AH's.  I am so sick of calling these people, being ignored, and being lied to (over and over again), that at this point it's a damn good thing I don't have anyone associated with this company standing within a mile of me.  I was tied up yesterday, but I'm sitting down today and contacting anyone that might be of help.   I have to go in for surgery tomorrow and hopefully I should not be down long.  When I'm back on my feet, I'm going up there and having a nice one on one with this mother f^@&er;.
> 
> Sorry about the language and aggression, but I've absolutely had it with the evasiveness, lies, and deceit from these scam artists!
> 
> ...



Contact Atty General Blumenthal and WTNH 8 in the story last night they are looking for more victims: http://www.wtnh.com/dpp/news/news_wtnh_colchester_pellet_problems_200811032217


----------



## techsol (Nov 4, 2008)

Just posted BBB and inquiry into AG now!


The TV report is unbelievable!


----------



## Wet1 (Nov 4, 2008)

splash said:
			
		

> I worked with Allyson last year on the problem I had with the previous owner.  From what I read here, Allyson will be no help this year.  I would like my pellets now; the heating season is here!  From what I can gather, a friend of mine who ordered the same time I did but lives in another town, was phoned and told his pellets will be delivered Nov. 19.  I hope mine come this month or I will have to find another supplier.  I will NOT order any New England Wood Pellets next year and I don't care who the distributor.  I am done with the company.  One bad apple ruins the bunch!


I've been in contact with Alyson on and off for several months.  Nice girl, but useless when it comes to addressing this problem.  Folks can try contacting her, but you'll likely get the same cookie-cutter emails and possibly a phone call from her explaining how there's nothing she or NEWP can do (although, delivering pellets to the jackazz in question would be a real good start).   Guess what Dorothy, the jackazz IS an authorized dealer for YOUR company, NEWP IS endorsing this azz-clown both directly and indirectly, and it IS indirectly your responsibility to take care of these customers who are buying your product through your dealer and you are letting these people get royally screwed!

I can tell you I will never ever buy another product from any company called "New England Pellet" anything!


----------



## geek (Nov 4, 2008)

this comment from the lady that reported it to channel 8:

"If you look at his web site, it shows that the prices are a lot higher now, which means he is getting more money for the ones he is getting in," Everett said. "So why should he bring ours?"

I think she nailed it down.....

..


----------



## splash (Nov 4, 2008)

geek said:
			
		

> this comment from the lady that reported it to channel 8:
> 
> "If you look at his web site, it shows that the prices are a lot higher now, which means he is getting more money for the ones he is getting in," Everett said. "So why should he bring ours?"
> 
> ...


I can't find a price on his website.  I understand they are no longer taking orders but they not delivering the orders that they have.  It has cost a lot more not only in $$s but aggravation for shopping with him and taking the unbelievable price that he offered last summer.  We would have been better off to pay a little more per ton from some place else and have our pellets at the beginning of the heating season. By the time I expect to get my pellets, we will be two + months into the heating season. I had a ton stored, thank God, but if I don't get my pellets by the end of November, I will have to buy some.  Boycott New England Wood Pellet and New England Pellet LLC (they are legally related regardless of what is said).


----------



## tinkabranc (Nov 4, 2008)

splash said:
			
		

> Boycott New England Wood Pellet and New England Pellet LLC (they are legally related regardless of what is said).



Please define how they are legally related so I can understand how NEWP should
take the hit for this screwed up mess this guy created.  

NEWP has no choice but to allocate their shipments to ALL of their distributors to be fair, not 
just send everything they have to this one dingbat because he continues to take on more orders
for product he cannot deliver.  

Note:  ice stated they only stopped taking orders as of this Saturday


----------



## Wet1 (Nov 4, 2008)

Okay, I have just contacted the Attorney General, BBB, plus the Channel 3, 8, 30, and 61 news teams.  I will contact the Hartford Courant newspaper next...

Below is a link to contact info for the above:
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/25743/P88/#282290

Please keep in mind the AG needs your complaint in writing.


*I STRONGLY ENCOURAGE EVERYONE TO CONTACT THESE PEOPLE, THERE'S STRENGTH IN NUMBERS!*


----------



## Pelletluvr (Nov 4, 2008)

Wow. Some pissed off people. I feel sorry for those who have money tied up in this, but the pellet manufacterer has no legal liability in this mess at all.
My father went to their warehouse and picked up his own. Rent a truck,(if you don't have one) and pick them up. And if I were you, I'd find another source for next year.

BTW, I quit burning my pellets for now, and found heating oil for $2.36. More cost effective at this time. I'll save my pellets.


----------



## DiggerJim (Nov 4, 2008)

tinkabranc said:
			
		

> splash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unfortunately I think you're correct. NEWP's options are to sue the guy for possible trademark or servicemark infringement because his poor business practices are negatively impacting the value of their franchise but since he's got a valid State of CT business license they're not likely to prevail - NEWP needs to register their corporate name in all states to get protection from these type of folks. The other option is to stop selling to him which won't get anyone any pellets. They're like DelMonte selling canned corn to Stop & Shop -- if S&S;dents all the cans, tears the labels, doesn't have them for advertised sales, etc. it's not something DelMonte can do anything about short of not selling S&S;their canned corn. When Stop & Shop doesn't have the advertised corn, the raincheck comes from Stop & Shop not from DelMonte. Ultimately the solution is for the state to shut these clowns down.


----------



## techsol (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm not familiar with the "LLC" legal set up but the very interesting and "coincidental" thing is the Bags of pellets from them have New England Pellets LLC pinted on the bottom of the bags in 1 inch big letters.

Could be a different state name convention in LLC legal mumbo jumbo or it could be linked.

Anyone need a picture? Has anyone else seen it?


----------



## tinkabranc (Nov 4, 2008)

Dick said:
			
		

> I'm not familiar with the "LLC" legal set up but the very interesting and "coincidental" thing is the Bags of pellets from them have New England Pellets LLC pinted on the bottom of the bags in 1 inch big letters.
> 
> Could be a different state name convention in LLC legal mumbo jumbo or it could be linked.
> 
> Anyone need a picture? Has anyone else seen it?




Maybe this was the intent for customers to think they are one in the same.


Company name is New England Pellet LLC.   

NEWP is New England *Wood* Pellet LLC which is printed on the bags


----------



## Wet1 (Nov 4, 2008)

Okay, I just received my first call from one of the news stations, they would like to come out and do an interview this week.  

The ball is starting to roll folks, please contact all the links I gave above!

BTW, I'm still waiting to hear back from NEP L.L.C....   Amazing how I can send an email to a news station and get a call back within minutes, but I've called NEP LLC about 25 times over just the last week and still no response, never mind the 100+ calls before that!


----------



## DiggerJim (Nov 4, 2008)

Dick said:
			
		

> I'm not familiar with the "LLC" legal set up but the very interesting and "coincidental" thing is the Bags of pellets from them have New England Pellets LLC pinted on the bottom of the bags in 1 inch big letters.
> 
> Could be a different state name convention in LLC legal mumbo jumbo or it could be linked.
> 
> Anyone need a picture? Has anyone else seen it?


The LLC is a _state_ defined legal entity. It is a form of partnership that enjoys certain corporate liability protections. The New England Wood Pellet Inc (NH corporation) is a separate and distinct entity from New England Pellets LLC (a CT limited liability company). What NEP does to the bags, like stamp their name on it, does not imply a relationship to NEWP. Lots of products are distributed like that - the local distributor overlabels the stuff with their own info as they're the ones who are selling/servicing/supplying the end customer. Manufacturers also often separately custom package for distributors with the distributor's info on the packaging from the factory - but that's a marketing thing, not a legal relationship thing. Whenever you buy a "store brand" of anything, chances are it was made by the "name brand" but simply packaged for the distribution channel. But it doesn suggest that they have a legal relationship or authority over the distributor. As with a store brand, the customer's recourse is thru the sales agent/distributor.


----------



## JustWood (Nov 4, 2008)

I have said this before and I'll say it again.
Those of you who have paid for pellets and have not got them yet need to do so NOW!
Mills who supply raw product are going on hunting season/holiday shut down in the next 10 days. Mills I contract haul for are shuting down for 2-3 weeks starting Nov 14 then again for 1-2 weeks at the end of Dec.This is common every year in the lumber industry although this year  shut downs will last longer due to the economy.This WILL make the pellet supply situation even worse. Get 'em while the gettin' is good!


----------



## Wet1 (Nov 4, 2008)

Wet1 said:
			
		

> Okay, I just received my first call from one of the news stations, they would like to come out and do an interview this week.
> 
> The ball is starting to roll folks, please contact all the links I gave above!
> 
> BTW, I'm still waiting to hear back from NEP L.L.C....   Amazing how I can send an email to a news station and get a call back within minutes, but I've called NEWP LLC about 25 times over just the last week and still no response, never mind the 100+ calls before that!



I just heard from two more news stations, all would like to do an interview and a spot on the evening news.  I can't say I'm thrilled about doing this, but I've had it with the unanswered calls, lies, deceit from NEP LLC!


----------



## Wet1 (Nov 4, 2008)

Pelletluvr said:
			
		

> Wow. Some pissed off people. I feel sorry for those who have money tied up in this, but the pellet manufacterer has no legal liability in this mess at all.
> My father went to their warehouse and picked up his own. Rent a truck,(if you don't have one) and pick them up. And if I were you, I'd find another source for next year.
> 
> BTW, I quit burning my pellets for now, and found heating oil for $2.36. More cost effective at this time. I'll save my pellets.



I think you'd be pissed as well after paying for something so long ago and then having to jump through a million hoops trying to contact these people, only to get fed empty promises.

Even if I do/did have a truck to pick up my 5 tons of pellets, I paid for delivery and was told they would be delivered to me.  They said they would not reimburse me if I picked them up myself.  Furthermore, based on calling them, there's never anyone there for me to get them.  How am I suppose to pick them up if there's nobody there and they won't return my calls?  Even the news crew mentioned there's nobody at their location...


----------



## shorti21 (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm having the same problems with this company. I ordered 4 tons in mid May and they've given me the run around since then.  I've sent an email to area news channels and the BBB. Two weeks ago his "assistant" told me there would be a delivery "next weekend".  When I tried to get her to give me a day or time, Mr. Zaczynski was in the background yelling and cursing about how it doesn't matter when he'll be there because he's just gonna plop them down in the middle of my driveway.  When I tried pushing her to get him on the phone, he refused (SHOCKER).  Well, after two weekends went by with no delivery, and NO PHONE CALL, I went to the warehouse yesterday and confronted him in person.  Needless to say, he's is BEYOND anything I've ever had to deal with when it comes to customer service and such.  He's an A$$ to put it mildly.  When pushed about what was the delay THIS time, he stated there was supposedly a fire again last week at one of the factories (I haven't found anything yet) and that he couldn't give me a day of delivery.  We went round and round for 45 minutes - and he's feeding us all bull.  He had pallets and pallets of pellets sitting outside his warehouse as well. When I asked him about that, he said something about he could have a million tons out there and he can't deliver them because those aren't his to deliver!?!?! Then who do they belong to????? I "instructed" him that either way, come Friday by 5pm - HE would be giving me a phone call as to whether or not he would be delivering my pellets.  He tried to force me to take a refund, which I flat out refused - you can't find pellets as cheap as we paid back then. I live on a budget.  Now, if he didn't have pallets sitting outside of his building, I would maybe consider, but since he's full of it - he won't get out that easy with me.  

Fast forward to today - guess who calls me this morning and says (very very pleasantly I might add) that he will have my pellets delivered on Saturday morning.  I don't believe him and told him as much. I'll believe it when I see it.  No matter, even if he does deliver, I will DEFINATELY do my part in making sure others gets theirs as well.  

He's UNBELIEVABLE!


----------



## Wet1 (Nov 4, 2008)

Well I just called Steve's cell phone about 30 minutes ago and much to my surprise, he answered!  Coincidence???  Want to guess when I'll have my pellets?  You guessed it, "Main(e) Line has them and you'll have them by the end of the week"!  Ha, ha, like I haven't heard that one before. Although, this is the first I've heard of this Main(e) Line.  Anyway, I made it pretty clear how I feel at this point and I outlined the steps I have taken today.  I also made it clear the news stations have returned my emails/calls and that I will be going through with three news interviews on Thursday if the pellets aren't in my driveway before then.  

To his credit, he did remain cordial, but he more or less went on to blame everyone on the plant (from the pellet manufacturer NEWP, to the girls that work for him) to explain why I don't have my pellets, or even get a call back after 100+ emails/calls.  I'm not going to bother getting into the details, but I have a strong feeling I'll be on the evening news this week... several times at that!


*BTW, another dept to contact is the State of CT Dept. of Consumer Protection:*
http://www.ct.gov/dcp/cwp/view.asp?a=1629&Q=274424&PM=1 

I'll be sending them a nice letter as well and hope you guys will be doing the same...


----------



## webbie (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm confused here. Folks complain about New England Pellets of CT, and then abbreviate it as NEWP, which is the manufacturer in NH...and who has not been involved in this scam at all.

Please either spell out of the name and address or be more clear if you are going to slander a company!


----------



## shorti21 (Nov 4, 2008)

New England Pellet, LLC
1654 King Street
Enfield, CT 06082 

The owner is a Mr. Zaczynski - he has, as far as I can tell, 2 female office staff working that has to handle all the irate customers, because he often refuses to talk to them himself, even when he's standing right behind them.  I just feel sorry for them because they're only telling us what he says. I assure you, when I spoke to him in person, one of his staff members sitting directly behind him was nodding her head in agreement with what I was saying to him. I bet they're fed up too.

Does that help any?? They're still "associated" with the New England Pellets Company that actually manufactures the pellets, which gives them a bad rap as well.


----------



## Wet1 (Nov 4, 2008)

shorti21 said:
			
		

> I'm having the same problems with this company. I ordered 4 tons in mid May and they've given me the run around since then.  I've sent an email to area news channels and the BBB. Two weeks ago his "assistant" told me there would be a delivery "next weekend".  When I tried to get her to give me a day or time, Mr. Zaczynski was in the background yelling and cursing about how it doesn't matter when he'll be there because he's just gonna plop them down in the middle of my driveway.  When I tried pushing her to get him on the phone, he refused (SHOCKER).  Well, after two weekends went by with no delivery, and NO PHONE CALL, I went to the warehouse yesterday and confronted him in person.  Needless to say, he's is BEYOND anything I've ever had to deal with when it comes to customer service and such.  He's an A$$ to put it mildly.  When pushed about what was the delay THIS time, he stated there was supposedly a fire again last week at one of the factories (I haven't found anything yet) and that he couldn't give me a day of delivery.  We went round and round for 45 minutes - and he's feeding us all bull.  He had pallets and pallets of pellets sitting outside his warehouse as well. When I asked him about that, he said something about he could have a million tons out there and he can't deliver them because those aren't his to deliver!?!?! Then who do they belong to????? I "instructed" him that either way, come Friday by 5pm - HE would be giving me a phone call as to whether or not he would be delivering my pellets.  He tried to force me to take a refund, which I flat out refused - you can't find pellets as cheap as we paid back then. I live on a budget.  Now, if he didn't have pallets sitting outside of his building, I would maybe consider, but since he's full of it - he won't get out that easy with me.
> 
> Fast forward to today - guess who calls me this morning and says (very very pleasantly I might add) that he will have my pellets delivered on Saturday morning.  I don't believe him and told him as much. I'll believe it when I see it.  No matter, even if he does deliver, I will DEFINATELY do my part in making sure others gets theirs as well.
> 
> He's UNBELIEVABLE!


For his sake, it's for the best that I haven't met him in person (yet).  He also used the recent factory fire as an excuse with me today, although I haven't heard a word about this NEWP (NH or NY) fire until now.  Regardless, it doesn't explain why my calls are never returned, and why my pellets were never delivered as promised before last week.


----------



## rap69ri (Nov 4, 2008)

shorti21 said:
			
		

> New England Pellet, LLC
> They're still "associated" with the New England Pellets Company that actually manufactures the pellets, which gives them a bad rap as well.



Associated with or guilty by association? I haven't seen any information here that ties NEWP to NEP in any way. Just because I sell my product to you, and then you resell it doesn't mean I'm associated with you. You're just a customer of mine, just like NEP is just a customer of NEWP. I think you're in the wrong pointing the finger at NEWP here.


----------



## Obie25 (Nov 4, 2008)

Well..with all this concern regarding this company.  My wife and I just requested a refund on our money.  We did end up speaking to someone in the office and she did state that we were scheduled to receive pellets at the beginning of December.  Anyway we requested a refund and she stated they would refund our money this afternoon.  My wife asked how we would get pellets when there were people still waiting who were supposed to get pellets in June and July...that's when they offered the refund.  

So I cant blame them for that.  I do hope we are able to find somoeone who is willing to deliver us pellets.  Otherwise we will just be going to Walmart and buying 10 bags a week to keep us warm this winter.


----------



## Wet1 (Nov 4, 2008)

rap69ri said:
			
		

> shorti21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are an authorized dealer for this pellet manufacturer.  I think it's pretty clear at this point the pellet manufacturer is having issues meeting demand.  So yes, they are strongly associated and at least partly responsible why pellets are not in NEP LLC's customer's possession.  How responsible?  I don't know, but this in no way excuses NEP LLC's (CT) behavior up to this point!


----------



## webbie (Nov 4, 2008)

shorti21 said:
			
		

> Does that help any?? They're still "associated" with the New England Pellets Company that actually manufactures the pellets, which gives them a bad rap as well.



Associated in what way?
If they are simply a company that has bought from them, that is no reflection on the maker...any more than a customer who has bought from them!

Pellet are a commodity, not like a car dealer, etc. 

Sounds like you are tarring with a broad brush. Maybe Visa and Mastercard and the trucking companies and the sawdust suppliers are bad too??


----------



## TboneMan (Nov 4, 2008)

With all of this "boycott" talk, I guess, I won't want to worry about getting my supply of NE *WOOD* pellets from my *reputable* dealer next year.  (Delivered with a smile on the very day and time scheduled a month prior to the delivery).

I do feel sorry for those who have been taken by this guy, but like Craig says, you can't fault the manufacture for poor service by a dealer.   Like the building contractor who gets over extended and doesn't have enough crews to cover all the work he has, you can't blame the roofing manufacture or the gypsum mine or the lumber mill for a contractor who can't run his/her own business.

I would suspect that NE*W*P refused to sell to this guy next year.  Its not like there aren't other dealers out there willing to buy their product.


----------



## Wet1 (Nov 4, 2008)

TboneMan said:
			
		

> I would suspect that NE*W*P refused to sell to this guy next year.  Its not like there aren't other dealers out there willing to buy their product.


I would have to agree based on my conversations with them and the anger this guy is creating with his poor customer service.  I know I certainly wouldn't want him representing my product!


----------



## NEWP-Alyson (Nov 4, 2008)

I thought this thread was closed earlier, but since it is still open please see my response below. 




			
				NEWP-Alyson said:
			
		

> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I didn't have a chance to post before the last thread was closed.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wet1 (Nov 4, 2008)

NEWP-Alyson said:
			
		

> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I didn’t have a chance to post before the last thread was closed.
> 
> ...



Alyson, 
I just noticed your other thread and quoted your post here to keep things consolidated.  And while I'm at it, I somewhat owe you an apology.  I said some things earlier that you obviously (and possibly rightly so) are upset about.  My "useless" comment was fairly accurate in this case because there's little you can do to help our situation (no fault of yours).  The "cookie-cutter emails" comment was accurate as other members here have received the same emails from you that I have received.  Again, no big deal since you obviously have little control over this situation and need to get back to many people, just explaining to others what to expect.  So I apologize for wording my post the way I did.  I was very hot when I wrote it, still am to a certain degree, but that should be no excuse as I know you would like to help if there was something you could possibly do.  So again, I'm sorry.

On that note, I can assure you that all residential orders have most certainly NOT been filled.  I was told today you had a fire at your plant last week, obviously a lie as well.  I can also tell you I have not received a refund to the best of my knowledge.  Then again, even getting a refund would still put me somewhat behind the 8 ball since prices have risen sharply since I paid for these pellets back in May.  In a nutshell, our friend Steve seems to be blowing a fair share of smoke up your behind as well...


EDIT: I see you beat me to the punch.  : )


----------



## johnnywarm (Nov 4, 2008)

obie25 said:
			
		

> Well..with all this concern regarding this company.  My wife and I just requested a refund on our money.  We did end up speaking to someone in the office and she did state that we were scheduled to receive pellets at the beginning of December.  Anyway we requested a refund and she stated they would refund our money this afternoon.  My wife asked how we would get pellets when there were people still waiting who were supposed to get pellets in June and July...that's when they offered the refund.
> 
> So I cant blame them for that.  I do hope we are able to find somoeone who is willing to deliver us pellets.  Otherwise we will just be going to Walmart and buying 10 bags a week to keep us warm this winter.




Dont count on a refund till you get it.till the check clears also.let us know what happes please.


----------



## techsol (Nov 4, 2008)

Ayson, apprciate your reply to this concern.

I have corresponded with you previously a couple time and do sincerely appreciate what timely responses and customer service should be for a reputable company.


----------



## shorti21 (Nov 4, 2008)

Webmaster said:
			
		

> shorti21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They are an AUTHORIZED dealer, so it is a reflection on them as well. I'm pretty sure after this year, he definately won't be an "authorized" dealer with them any longer. One can only hope... 

This is the email I received earlier today which further points out that this guy is full of it.  

Dear Jami Kolosewicz,

Thank you for contacting New England Wood Pellet, LLC.  Yes, I have received complaints about New England Pellet LLC and its owner.  I track all customer correspondence, positive or negative, and our company is aware of the situation at hand.  Given that your transaction was conducted with New England Pellet LLC, our dealer, I am limited in what I can do to get you your pellets; I can however, give you the facts. 

We entered into a small contract with NEP at the beginning of the year that gave him a certain amount (in tons) of Warm Front pellets to distribute without territory restriction.  He has received all allocated Warm Front pellets.  He continues to receive up to three trucks a day of our New England Premium Wood Pellets that we manufacture at our Schuyler, NY facility.  The contract states that he is only authorized to sell that product in certain areas, not MA/CT.  We are not withholding pellets from him.  And we always caution and never recommend that any of our dealers sell product that they do not have on hand.  

We do not condone his customer service practices (or lack thereof) and our company understands the consumer criticisms of New England Pellet LLC.  I will pass along your contact information to Steve Z. at NEP and also add it to my tracking list.    

Sincerely,

Alyson



Alyson Hotaling

Customer Service Representative

New England Wood Pellet, LLC.

P.O. Box 532

Jaffrey, NH  03452

(603) 532-9400 ext. 111

www.pelletheat.com


----------



## Souzafone (Nov 4, 2008)

Webmaster said:
			
		

> shorti21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Snipped from another thread about the same supplier---
   "Hi, 

    I wrote to the New England Pellet manufacturer to see if this company was on the up and up. Below was the response I received: 

Dear Kim, 

Thank you for contacting New England Wood Pellet, LLC.  With regard to your inquiry, New England Pellet, LLC is one of our current dealers.  The company is based in Suffield , Connecticut and if you use the zip code 06078, it will be listed on our dealer search.  

I hope you find this information helpful.  Please don’t hesitate to contact us again if you have additional questions or concerns. 

Sincerely, 

Alyson 

Alyson Hotaling 

Customer Service 

New England Wood Pellet, LLC. 

PO Box 532 

Jaffrey, NH 03452 

(603) 532-9400 ext. 211 "


Seems to me when you acknowledge someone as "one of our dealers" you assume some responsibility for someone acting as your agent. In fact the car dealer anology is very appropriate--"I'm sorry sir, but the Cadillac you purchased at Geo pricing is not an issue for us here at Generous Motors, the dealer operates completely independently of the parent corporation. Wicked sorry." I know the damage to NEWP's reputation will probably exceed
that of any individual, but it doesn't leave them blameless either.


----------



## Obie25 (Nov 4, 2008)

johnnywarm said:
			
		

> obie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am already thinking that, but am hoping for the best.  I am also thinking for all of the orders he hasn't delivered yet,  if they all ask for a refund does he have that much cash on hand? I will let you know how it turns out.


----------



## kbd627 (Nov 4, 2008)

Channel 8 news just had update on yesterday's story (www.wtnh.com not on website yet). Group in Colchester received 10 tons today (yesterdays story said they ordered and paid for 15). Story went on to say that they received more emails from others today. Goes to show squeaky wheel gets the oil first


----------



## POTO (Nov 5, 2008)

Does anyone have a copy of New England Pellet LLC's ORIGINAL Service area ( which they changed around May/June) and the Origianl prices? or maybe a link to one of the sites that cache old webpages?


----------



## DiggerJim (Nov 5, 2008)

Wet1 said:
			
		

> I just heard from two more news stations, all would like to do an interview and a spot on the evening news.  I can't say I'm thrilled about doing this, but I've had it with the unanswered calls, lies, deceit from NEWP LLC!


Just make sure when you do the interviews that you refer to the right company. Steve Z's company is NEP LLC (New England Pellet, LLC) and NEWP happens to be one of his suppliers. It's interesting that while he denies any ability to deliver pellets, he's getting 66 tons/week in (per NEWP) and he's got pallets full in his warehouse. I'm a big believer in the "cost more than he sold them for so he's holding out for customers at his new higher price" theory. I'd also be amazed if he has a "commercial" market. Pellets aren't a big heating source in businesses/schools/etc here in CT yet.


----------



## gw2kpro (Nov 5, 2008)

DiggerJim said:
			
		

> Wet1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wonder why NEWP continues to choose to do business with NEP when it's fairly well established that NEP is blatantly practicing unethical business practices.  Knowing what they know, this is who they are choosing to be the "face" of their products?


----------



## johnnywarm (Nov 5, 2008)

I wonder why NEWP continues to choose to do business with NEP when it's fairly well established that NEP is blatantly practicing unethical business practices. Knowing what they know, this is who they are choosing to be the "face" of their products?[/quote]


Contract maybe? he probably has a contractt that says they need to deliver his pellets on time or they break the contract


----------



## Wet1 (Nov 5, 2008)

liter of cola said:
			
		

> I wonder why NEWP continues to choose to do business with NEP when it's fairly well established that NEP is blatantly practicing unethical business practices.  Knowing what they know, this is who they are choosing to be the "face" of their products?



I think they realize that if they stop the supply to NEP everybody that has not received pellets up to this point will get screwed.


----------



## Wet1 (Nov 5, 2008)

DiggerJim said:
			
		

> Wet1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I went back and corrected my mistakes, I must have missed that one.  Thanks for pointing that out.  I'll make sure NEP LLC is referenced on the news.


----------



## pianoguy (Nov 5, 2008)

:vampire: I have also contacted the AG in CT. & MA. I am sending steve a demand letter under the 93A law in MA where he may be ordered to pay double or triple damages for fraud or breach of contract. This guy should be hung. We put out our heating money for a new pellet stove and pellets last May. Now we have to buy oil or food??? It will be summer before any Govt Agncy does anything. I also believe NEWP does have a responsibility to consumers as they are obviously aware of the situation.


----------



## newf lover (Nov 5, 2008)

Unless NEWP is going to be able to deliver pellets to you, I don't know how much control they have over the situation. It would be like me ordering a Nintendo Wii from Walmart, and then thinking Nintendo could do something when Walmart doesn't deliver.  The aggravation and anger should be directed at New England Pellets, not NEWP.


----------



## Panhandler (Nov 5, 2008)

Just a thought, if this company has pellets on site as I have read on here, isn't there a local court or magistrate that one could go to? If a person has proof that they paid for a product, the business has said product onsite and won't deliver, can a local authority help?


----------



## johnnywarm (Nov 5, 2008)

i might need go go by there tomorrow.i'll take a pic if theres anything there.


----------



## splash (Nov 5, 2008)

We entered into a small contract with NEP at the beginning of the year that gave him a certain amount (in tons) of Warm Front pellets to distribute without territory restriction.  He has received all allocated Warm Front pellets.  He continues to receive up to three trucks a day of our New England Premium Wood Pellets that we manufacture at our Schuyler, NY facility.  The contract states that he is only authorized to sell that product in certain areas, not MA/CT.  We are not withholding pellets from him.  And we always caution and never recommend that any of our dealers sell product that they do not have on hand.  
Alyson Hotaling
Customer Service Representative
New England Wood Pellet, LLC.
P.O. Box 532
Jaffrey, NH  03452
(603) 532-9400 ext. 111
www.pelletheat.com[/color][/color][/quote]

So I was told by the office clerks that they sent trucks to the mfg. and were not getting pellets; that there was a fire last week at the mfg.; and that I would have my pellets at the end of this month (based on the town I live in).  
What language is this that Alyson said: "The contract states that he is only authorized to sell that product in certain areas, not MA/CT."

What does not MA & CT mean?  He lists those states on his web site? Who is authorized to sell product in MA & CT?


----------



## johnnywarm (Nov 5, 2008)

So I was told by the office clerks that they sent trucks to the mfg. and were not getting pellets; that there was a fire last week at the mfg.; and that I would have my pellets at the end of this month (based on the town I live in). 
What language is this that Alyson said: "The contract states that he is only authorized to sell that product in certain areas, not MA/CT."
What does not MA & CT mean? He lists those states on his web site? Who is authorized to sell product in MA & CT?[/quote]


You need to record your telephone conversation's.


----------



## splash (Nov 5, 2008)

POTO said:
			
		

> Does anyone have a copy of New England Pellet LLC's ORIGINAL Service area ( which they changed around May/June) and the Origianl prices? or maybe a link to one of the sites that cache old webpages?



I have a copy of the letter mailed out last winter/spring 2008 signed by Rick Carbonneau, owner New England Pellet North Operations.  The pre-buy price listed $205.00 per ton with deliveries beginning in mid August.  They even offered to do split deliveries on order of 4 ton or more.  They go on to say that they anticipate prices to increase in early May.  This letter isn't any good for the issues that we all have now.


----------



## splash (Nov 5, 2008)

My name is Alyson and I work for New England *Wood *Pellet, LLC *[NEWP]* I just wanted to make it clear that we are not New England Pellet and we regret the continuing confusion over the name.  We understand all of the consumer criticisms of New England Pellet's customer service, or lack thereof.  And we always caution our dealers not to sell product that they don't already have. 
For the record, NEP was allocated a certain amount of our Warm Front pellets to sell and has received its entire allocation.  He continues to receive up to three trucks a day of our New England Premium Wood Pellets from our Schuyler, NY facility to distribute in his authorized territories.  We do not have extra pellets to sell to NEP just because he may have oversold.  And to clear up any confusion, the fire that we experienced in Jaffrey, NH had no bearing on NEP's shipments, as they don't take product from Jaffrey.  
I do not know the status of his customer orders; I do not know when you will receive your personal order because I do not work for New England Pellet in CT.  If this makes me "useless," so be it.  I have contacted Steve Z. multiple times in an attempt to help his consumers receive their pellets that they paid for months ago.  He stated that he completed his residential deliveries and is now only sells wholesale.  He told me that if your city/town was not on his "service area" on his website, then your order would not have been accepted and your PayPal/Credit Card would have been refunded.  So please check your accounts!  
It is easy to criticize/blame someone else when you are put in such a tough situation, but if you are going to do it, please criticize the right person and/or company. I will continue my efforts to help those who have personally contacted me.  But disrespecting me when I’ve responded to your emails (in “cookie-cutter” format, as one may call it) and returned your phone calls is unwarranted.  
Sincerely,
Alyson Hotaling
Customer Service Representative quote)
[_i]*Maybe we are better off dealing with the president & ceo and the owners than the CSR:
Steven Walker
President and CEO
New England Wood Pellet LLC
PO Box 532
Jaffrey NH 03452
603-532-4666
www.pelletheat.com*_[/i]


----------



## newf lover (Nov 5, 2008)

Sorry Splash, I don't get why you think it would be beneficial to continually contact New England Wood Pellet in New Hampshire. What do you expect them to do? They have no power over New England Pellet, except to not use them as a supplier next year. New England Pellet has your money, not NEWF. Do you expect them to load up one of their trucks and deliver them to your house because New England Pellet has royally screwed up? This is not their problem to fix, at least not the problem of people not getting their pellets. My guess is that they will no longer be doing business with them after they honor whatever contract they have with New England Pellet.


----------



## tinkabranc (Nov 5, 2008)

newf lover said:
			
		

> Sorry Splash, I don't get why you think it would be beneficial to continually contact New England Wood Pellet in New Hampshire. What do you expect them to do? They have no power over New England Pellet, except to not use them as a supplier next year. New England Pellet has your money, not NEWF. Do you expect them to load up one of their trucks and deliver them to your house because New England Pellet has royally screwed up? This is not their problem to fix, at least not the problem of people not getting their pellets. My guess is that they will no longer be doing business with them after they honor whatever contract they have with New England Pellet.



Ditto!   
New England Pellets LLC in CT created this mess, not New England Wood Pellet in NH.
You can't blame the manufacturer for what that dealer is doing. Alyson at NEWP was not 
required to contact this guy due to the complaints from HIS customers, but she did. 
She should be acknowledged for trying to help out even though it is not her problem.

IF he stays in business, I would expect NEWP to drop him from their dealer list next year.
He needs THEM, not the other way around


----------



## shorti21 (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm curious as to who ordered what and when... and where they're located.  I ordered 4 tons @ $205/ton on May 23rd and I live in Greenfield, MA.  There are some people I've seen post that have gotten theirs... He's supposedly delivering mine on Saturday, which I doubt.... 

For firestarter (I think that's who it was) does it show on that letter you received where they would deliver pellets by chance?


----------



## shorti21 (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm curious as to who ordered what and when... and where they're located.  I ordered 4 tons @ $205/ton on May 23rd and I live in Greenfield, MA.  There are some people I've seen post that have gotten theirs... He's supposedly delivering mine on Saturday, which I doubt.... 

For firestarter (I think that's who it was) does it show on that letter you received where they would deliver pellets by chance


----------



## DiggerJim (Nov 6, 2008)

splash said:
			
		

> So I was told by the office clerks that they sent trucks to the mfg. and were not getting pellets; that there was a fire last week at the mfg.; and that I would have my pellets at the end of this month (based on the town I live in).
> What language is this that Alyson said: "The contract states that he is only authorized to sell that product in certain areas, not MA/CT."
> 
> What does not MA & CT mean?  He lists those states on his web site? Who is authorized to sell product in MA & CT?


The guy hasn't been truthful in any of this so why are you believing anything whatsoever about sending trucks, fire at mfg's etc? I think Alyson was pretty clear, NEP has _*already*_ gotten all of the product he was authorized to sell in CT and MA from NEWP. That means if you didn't get your NEWP pellets (Warm Front label) from NEP, you're not going to. Best case is he's going to substitute something else. The only shipments he is getting from NEWP now are for customers outside of CT or MA (which would seem to be RI/NY most likely). He's not allowed by the contract he has with NEWP to sell those pellets in CT or MA. Not that I would expect him to abide by any contracts, but that's the situation as described by Alyson.

Which means, NEWP is no longer involved in any way whatsoever with the pellets problems CT & MA folks have with NEP. He may have sold you NEWP pellets but he wasn't supposed to. He doesn't have them, he won't get any more of them and if he's been selling them to CT/MA folks, he's got FRAUD written all over the deal.

If anyone in MA or CT gets a delivery from NEP I'd be interested in what they get. If it's NEWP pellets I'm pretty sure they'd like to know too because he'd be violating their contract. If it's Warm Front pellets then he's been holding out because they've been delivered to him for awhile and he's only now getting around to delivering to you.

In any case, this guy smells like week old fish in a newspaper wrapper!


----------



## splash (Nov 6, 2008)

DiggerJim said:
			
		

> requin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## POTO (Nov 6, 2008)

shorti21 said:
			
		

> I'm curious as to who ordered what and when... and where they're located.  I ordered 4 tons @ $205/ton on May 23rd and I live in Greenfield, MA.  There are some people I've seen post that have gotten theirs... He's supposedly delivering mine on Saturday, which I doubt....
> 
> For firestarter (I think that's who it was) does it show on that letter you received where they would deliver pellets by chance?



Shorti21 - I'm not to far from you and havent received anything except lots of lies. I am really trying to find someone with a copy of the webpage that had the original delivery area which at that time DID include our area.

so if ANYONE has a printout of the Delivery area from last May or before or could at least help me find a website that might have cached the old pages from NEP ( I know they exist, I just cant find one) I would greatly appreciate it and it sounds like  Shorti21 would also


----------



## POTO (Nov 6, 2008)

pianoguy said:
			
		

> :vampire: I am sending steve a demand letter under the 93A law in MA where he may be ordered to pay double or triple damages for fraud or breach of contract.



Do you have more info on this 93A and 2x 3x damages?


----------



## Wet1 (Nov 6, 2008)

I have to make this quick, I just had surgery (PRK) on my left eye so I can't see much and I'm already in some significant discomfort...

I left the house for 30 minutes this afternoon and came home to find the 5 tons of pellets I ordered lined up in the driveway.  I guess the nice little conversation we had yesterday was well understood.

The pellets I received today from NEP are not the "Warm Front" pellets I thought I was buying.  I was sent "Green Supreme" pellets, which I believe are produced by NEWP.  I don't care (I'm just happy this ride is over), but I thought some folks would be interested.








So in the end I did get my 5 tons of pellets from NEP for $205/ton (delivered) as promised, but despite the price, I can't say I'd recommend anyone every deal with these BS artists.  For all the folks still waiting, as long as NEWP doesn't cut his supply, I think he'll come through given enough time.  Pushing all the pressure points seems to get some action, so put a lot of pressure on him...


----------



## pianoguy (Nov 6, 2008)

You can find the Chapter 93A info here: 
http://www.mass.gov/?pageID=cagoter...ontent&f=consumer_93A_demand_letter&csid=Cago 

There is always small claims court if you are not seeking triple damages...that court can only award you actual damages and is limited to two or three thousand dollars but you don't need a lawyer just file the papers ($25) i think. I have a brand new Harmon p61A and it looks like I won't be able to use it this winter as this Steve guy is obviously a crook and a liar. He reads this forum but doesn't have the guts to post an answer to any of us.


----------



## DiggerJim (Nov 6, 2008)

splash said:
			
		

> DiggerJim, you didn't order from him yet you have stayed on this thread with tons of information (right or wrong) regarding business practices, business set-up, advice on who to contact and when to contact the BBB, AG CT and MA, suggestions that the guy may close his doors, suggestions on how long to wait it out, etc.
> Who exactly are you?  What are you getting out of this if you are not directly involved.


NEP was one of the vendors I contacted to purchase pellets from earlier this year. It is the closest pellet provider to my home and doing business with a local guy is something I encourage. However, I was unable to get a warm comfy feeling from the guy, had difficulty getting contact made, an immediate demand for payment with an uncommitted later delivery date when I finally was able to connect, etc. etc. I did a bit of research here and found the earlier thread about NEP and decided not to take Steve's "deal". Instead I went to another dealer somewhat further away where I had to pickup myself as he was not delivering to new customers this year (he did not have the capacity to deliver but he did have pellets in the warehouse). So I got mine even though they cost me a bit more and I had to do the work.

As for any information I've provided in this thread, I'd suggest you review my posts a bit before suggesting that any of it was wrong or how long to wait etc. I have not prescribed any course of action for anyone else although I have pointed out where I believe I would behave differently. Please send me a PM with any you think I provided "wrong" information and I will do what I can to enlighten you as to why I believe I am correct.

I have also attempted to point out when people have been blatantly wrong in who they accuse of bad business practices, poor service, etc (e.g. NEWP). I am a businessman myself, have owned and sold several companies (including a corn stove marketing, sales, & service operation) over the past 15 years and know the impact negative information can have, even if it is false (like NEP representing NEWP and NEWP being responsible somehow to "fix" NEP's customer problems). I have done that in the spirit of this forum where members share relevant experiences that may assist someone else. Obviously everyone here does not know how to run a business, does not know the avenues of recourse available when they've been badly served by a business and have on occasion in this thread been led astray. This forum helped a lot when I was researching stoves, installation info, pellets, etc. Some of us believe that karma would require us to do what we can to pay a bit back to those who helped us.

As Edmund Burke said, "All that is necessary for the triumph of evil is that good men do nothing". 

That being said, who are you?

Why are you involved in this thread?

What are you doing about helping people extricate themselves from this mess?

What are your qualifications for providing commentary or questions?

How long have you been involved in the pellet or corn stove industry?

A short resume or curriculum vitae would help the rest of us decide whether your contributions, whatever they may be, have any value.

Thank you for your concern about my qualifications, I look forward to your answers to the questions I've posed above.

In the meantime, have a cheery day.
Jim


----------



## splash (Nov 6, 2008)

POTO said:
			
		

> pianoguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Go to www.Mass.gov
click the tab entitled 'For Residents"
click 'Consumer'
click 'Consumer Services, Rights and Protection'
click 'Basic Guide to Massachusetts Consumer Protection Law'


----------



## pianoguy (Nov 6, 2008)

Hey Splash...your computer clock did not set back an hour...you're an hour ahead of us


----------



## splash (Nov 6, 2008)

DiggerJim said:
			
		

> Why are you involved in this thread?
> 
> How long have you been involved in the pellet or corn stove industry?
> 
> ...



I ordered from New England Pellet LLC 

involved with pellets for 4 seasons

several years experience in large business


----------



## dreux13 (Nov 6, 2008)

I found this thread on google and am not sure what to do at this point.  I live in Enfield about two miles from the warehouse and purchased 3 tons July 15th via paypal for $250/ton.  I thought I was waiting a long time, but it seems there are many before me in line.  Then again, I paid much more!  The Paypal receipt said Delivery to be within 30 days, but as others have said, I think it's too late to make a claim w/ them.

Up till now, I've put faith in the recording they had on their machine saying July shipments would be delivered in November, but now I'm worried that won't happen.  I haven't called to complain; however, I did send a couple of polite e-mails stating that I wouldn't have a problem taking a partial delivery as long as I receive the rest by January.  No answer!

So what do we do now?  I'm not close to Enfield during the day, but I'll see if something's there when I drive by at 5pm.

It sounds like if something is going to be done, we'll have to do it in a group.  From getting our money back to finding another supplier.


----------



## Lorilooo (Nov 6, 2008)

Welcome to the board, D13!   ;-) 

Short/sweet update...I also live in Enfield.  We purchased 4 tons the first week of June/new delivery date (after several broken promised dates) is now the first week of Dec.  However. they did call us mid-Sept. to let us know they were delivering 1 ton on Sept. 29, which they did do.  This was, as they said, to hold us over due to their backlog.  The remaining 3 tons would be delivered by the end of October.  Did not happen.  I end with this...we are moving forward with getting our remaining order.  Slow, but better than nothing.  Good Luck...


----------



## johnnywarm (Nov 6, 2008)

they had trucks around where they keep the pellets.it looks like there's not that many there.


----------



## splash (Nov 6, 2008)

matchstickchick said:
			
		

> Welcome to the board, D13!   ;-)
> 
> Short/sweet update...I also live in Enfield.  We purchased 4 tons the first week of June/new delivery date (after several broken promised dates) is now the first week of Dec.  However. they did call us mid-Sept. to let us know they were delivering 1 ton on Sept. 29, which they did do.  This was, as they said, to hold us over due to their backlog.  The remaining 3 tons would be delivered by the end of October.  Did not happen.  I end with this...we are moving forward with getting our remaining order.  Slow, but better than nothing.  Good Luck...



How do you know you are "moving forward with getting" your remaing order?  Because he delivered one ton?
We don't know what to believe from this company is the bottom line.


----------



## profitone (Nov 6, 2008)

As Ive been following this thread since it started I just called and cancelled the balance of my pellet order (I bought 3 tons in late July)-- I also cancelled my Harman stove that was due in "next month"- This fiasco convinced me that I dont need to deal with all of this---Its just not worth the aggrevation...
I now have a ton of pellets that I paid $335 delivered for sitting in my garage.  They would only refund the price I paid for the two tons they couldnt deliver ($250/ton) and not cut me a break on the $85 delivery charge even though they couldnt come through and deliver in the promised timeframe.   I did them a favor by cancelling the balance of my order and I still lost.  No problem-  Thankyou so much for letting me support your great company by loaning you $835 for 4 months Hope you put it to good use... I await the credit on my card... 
By the way- Im having a bon fire party in my backyard-- Im gonna start the fire with $100 bills and keep it going for a week in memory of this company with the ton of pellets that they actually got to me... Karma.


----------



## Lorilooo (Nov 6, 2008)

splash...Whoa, whoa now.  Breathe...

I kept my post general because I chose to.  We ARE moving forward, like I mentioned above.  That's all anybody needs to know for now.  

Have a great day!


----------



## shorti21 (Nov 6, 2008)

matchstickchick said:
			
		

> Welcome to the board, D13!   ;-)
> 
> Short/sweet update...I also live in Enfield.  We purchased 4 tons the first week of June/new delivery date (after several broken promised dates) is now the first week of Dec.  However. they did call us mid-Sept. to let us know they were delivering 1 ton on Sept. 29, which they did do.  This was, as they said, to hold us over due to their backlog.  The remaining 3 tons would be delivered by the end of October.  Did not happen.  I end with this...we are moving forward with getting our remaining order.  Slow, but better than nothing.  Good Luck...



So once again, Mr. Zaczynski is LYING. He's not doing the first come first serve.  I orderd 4 tons in May and haven't seen one lick of it.  Shouldn't matter if I live farther away than some others.  I'm curious -  did you pay more than $205 a ton? 

Like I said, I'll keep everyone updated on the supposed delivery date on Saturday.... Won't hold my breath though.


----------



## Lorilooo (Nov 6, 2008)

shorti21 said:
			
		

> matchstickchick said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree with you completely.  No rhyme or reason.  $230/ton-shipping included.  Prices went higher as the months went on, just like most other places that sell pellets.


----------



## dreux13 (Nov 6, 2008)

I paid $250 a ton in July and I think $30 or something for Delivery.  It sounds like the squeaky wheel gets the grease.  Unfortunately I'm not the kind of guy who gets all bent out of shape.  So I've decided that I'm going to have my wife handle this.  This guys life is now going to be hell!  I love my wife and am happy to always be on her good side.  I feal for those who aren't!


----------



## iceman (Nov 6, 2008)

DiggerJim said:
			
		

> iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i don't agree with his ways but being in business for a year and then the boom well... what more can i say.. pelletsales is much bigger than him.... people are getting pellets as seen in this thread.. i understand the frusatration and if i was in your situation i would probably be pissed like many of you too..   no he isn't perfect and he isn't getting it done the way we would like ...
but what if ... there are many people that are getting pellets... what if he was just a small business got a contract and THOUGHT HE COULD HELP OTHERS BY OFFERING CHEAP PELLETS ... maybe that was his goal and thats why there is barely any overhead.
should he have hired more done whatever to us happy yes.. but the gas prices this summer and the way pellets went up matbe he couldn't afford to...  we don't know all we know is its nov and many of us don't have pellets....
i said before to those who could try to go get them as a few others did...
i honestly don't think he was trying to scam anyone i think he got in way over his head taking orders should he have stopped in sept absolutly....
but lets be real..... he can't go anywhere.... he is now WAY TO BIG to try and "steal money" and run... he just can't keep up with supply and demand.... 
most stores in this same area get 1 truck load of pellets a week maybe 2 and they are gone in a day... who is buying them??????
its not you people in this thread.. point is the demand for pellets is extremely high.. and for wood also...
no i am not in his bed and don't need to quit for anything...  
i know many are pissed like i said earlier and yes he has done wrong...... but remember at one time this fall many people were predicting pellets to hit 400 tn too ... someone mentioned he is get turckloads from newp DAILY  how many other places can say that.... not even HOME DEPOT is getting that so i can only imagine how many orders he is trying to fill..
it would be worth it for those who got the 205 tn to go pick it up or get 1 tn and request refund... 
starting pming each other maybe you can get together rent a uhaul and pick it up??? i know you might not want too but at 205 and wait till dec i would try to get something.....
maybe call the news and everyone show up at the doorstep in enfield???? make him answer
he isn't right but we aren't perfect either....
i spend much time in the wood side and around here many wood guys have sold out already and much of the wood being sold is GREEN and they are still getting people for 240+ for green stuff...  
i do have a pellet stove as well... and i have about 10 bags as wood is primary for me .. i went to hd   44 tons told wifey i'll come sat (it was thur) to get a ton or 2 and gone that was 3 wks ago and everytime i call none....reason why i didn't get them from this guy missed the 205 deadline and prices went up like oil so i said i would wait it out...
if i had prepaid like you yes i would be highly upset.... but i have been chasing pellets and there aren't a lot out there thats why i try to tell you guys to go get them or hold out


----------



## iceman (Nov 6, 2008)

johnnywarm said:
			
		

> they had trucks around where they keep the pellets.it looks like there's not that many there.



remember i said i didn't think he had alot of trucks and the ones he had didn't look like they could carry a lot???
i am sure that is a big part of it too... thtas why people should call and see if they can get them...
if he says yes and then the place is empty then hell yes he is trying to scam but if he said sure come get them and you do then maybe that person could explain to us whats really going on...is it his supply or he just can't get out fast enough
maybe he is delivering far away first nj ny due to weather ... meaning if he did us first then the weather hits forget about trying to travel down there but local you can still make deliveries???
i don't know just hope these people get their stuff


----------



## pellet girl (Nov 7, 2008)

mr. zaczynski is not a liar. there are still orders being filled from april, may, june, and july. the company has been trying to play catch up because the pellet manufacturer is producing as many pellets as they should be to fill the orders. new england pellet is delivering the pellets to the customers and quickly as they get them in. and people who have scheduled pick-ups are receiving the pellets that are on the grounds. every ton of pellets they get in already has a specific place in which it is going too. The workers at the office try to get back to as many calls they can during the day. And it works best to on the message leave your name, when you ordered, and town you are coming from. You get a much quicker response. And as for the money situation with everyone New England Pellet ALWAYS offers a full refund back, unless you have already received at least a partial of your order in which your locked into the delivery price.


----------



## DiggerJim (Nov 7, 2008)

D13 said:
			
		

> I paid $250 a ton in July and I think $30 or something for Delivery.  It sounds like the squeaky wheel gets the grease.  Unfortunately I'm not the kind of guy who gets all bent out of shape.  So I've decided that I'm going to have my wife handle this.  This guys life is now going to be hell!  I love my wife and am happy to always be on her good side.  I feal for those who aren't!


ROTFLMAO My wife is like that too. When we were building our house my wife was all over the builder (he ended up finally breaking ground about 2 wks before he was supposed to be finished by contract...we moved in 5 1/2 months late!). He met me one day and said he wouldn't deal with her anymore and I had to get her to back off. I told him all he had to do was honor his word, do what he said he would and she'd be his best friend but no way was I going to tell her to back off if he wasn't delivering on his commitments.


----------



## pianoguy (Nov 7, 2008)

Mr. Z has lied to many of the people posting here includng myself. Noone answers the phones there and e-mails go unanswered. He took peoples money in May and has not delivered 6 months later. He never notified customers that he would be unable to deliver what he sold them. In my book that makes him a liar and a crook. I think the courts will agree and he will be getting multiple summons' delivered to him soon. He is causing hardship for many families who are already struggling in this economy to keep food on the table and heat their homes for the winter. May was a long time ago. He is a crook.


----------



## pellet girl (Nov 7, 2008)

He is not a crook. and he hasnt lied. but its very hard to meet the demand of the public. new england pellet wasnt expecting such a hardship this year at all. and hes not just taking peoples money and not giving them anything. the people in the office try to answer the phones and get back to messages as fast as they come in. people dont understand how crazy this entire business has become. that is why new england pellet isnt even dealing with the public next season. mr zaczynski is trying to fulfill the publics demand as fast as he can but theres only so much he can control. new england pellet llc does not actually make the pellets at the enfield building, just distributes them.


----------



## pianoguy (Nov 7, 2008)

WHEN HE SOLD PELLETS HE DIDN'T HAVE AND KNEW HE COULDN'T GET HE WAS BEING DISHONEST. WHEN HE REPEATEDLY PROMISED DELIVERY AND NEVER SHOWED UP OR CALLED HE WAS LYING. WHEN HE CONTINUED SELLING PELLETS AFTER HE SOLD WAY MORE THAN HE COULD POSSIBLY DELIVER IN SEPT AND OCTOBER HE WAS BEING DISHONEST. LAME EXCUSES DON'T CUT IT WHEN YOU ARE CAUSING HARDSHIPS FOR FAMILIES. IN 30 DAYS I WILL SUE HIM FOR BREACH OF CONTRACT AND FRAUD UNLESS I GET WHAT I ORDERED AND PAID FOR IN MAY. WHEN YOU TAKE SOMEONE'S MONEY THAT IS A CONTRACT.


----------



## shorti21 (Nov 7, 2008)

pellet girl said:
			
		

> He is not a crook. and he hasnt lied. but its very hard to meet the demand of the public. new england pellet wasnt expecting such a hardship this year at all. and hes not just taking peoples money and not giving them anything. the people in the office try to answer the phones and get back to messages as fast as they come in. people dont understand how crazy this entire business has become. that is why new england pellet isnt even dealing with the public next season. mr zaczynski is trying to fulfill the publics demand as fast as he can but theres only so much he can control. new england pellet llc does not actually make the pellets at the enfield building, just distributes them.



Either you work for him or know him personally.  He has lied - multiple times.  If you read previous posts, letters sent from the manufacturer of the pellets prohibits him from selling certain products in MA/CT yet his website never clarifies that.  When I spoke to him in person on Monday, he lied and said there was a fire last week at one of the factories - never happened. He lied and said he can't give out what he doesn't get, yet the manufacturer states he gets 3 trucks loads A DAY! He's a liar and a fraud.  Poor business practices all around.  He's delivering pellets to people that placed orders in June/July - but they paid a higher rate.  I paid in May - nothing yet.  Sounds like poor business practices to me.  If you can't meet the demand, then don't take the orders. I'd love to know the interest he's gotten on the money his had sitting in his bank account since May


----------



## johnnywarm (Nov 7, 2008)

. And as for the money situation with everyone New England Pellet ALWAYS offers a full refund back, unless you have already received at least a partial of your order in which your locked into the delivery price.[/quote]


So this is why people are getting one ton delivered now.the rest in may.


----------



## iceman (Nov 7, 2008)

shorti21 said:
			
		

> pellet girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you are someone i def agree should be mad if people who ordered after you are getting tham yes you should be
but the one good thing is thank god its not cold yet..


----------



## johnnywarm (Nov 7, 2008)

the price of oil being what it is,i would want my money back now in full.


----------



## johnnywarm (Nov 7, 2008)

obie25 said:
			
		

> Well..with all this concern regarding this company.  My wife and I just requested a refund on our money.  We did end up speaking to someone in the office and she did state that we were scheduled to receive pellets at the beginning of December.  Anyway we requested a refund and she stated they would refund our money this afternoon.  My wife asked how we would get pellets when there were people still waiting who were supposed to get pellets in June and July...that's when they offered the refund.
> 
> .


Did you get your Refund????


----------



## profitone (Nov 7, 2008)

johnnywarm said:
			
		

> . And as for the money situation with everyone New England Pellet ALWAYS offers a full refund back, unless you have already received at least a partial of your order in which your locked into the delivery price.




So this is why people are getting one ton delivered now.the rest in may.[/quote]


The words FULL REFUND are misleading-- Transparently it looks like a good will gesture to get the customer 1 ton and maybe it was at first-- but it further financially locks the customer into the deal when they feel they cant cancel because partial delivery has been made AND there are NO REFUNDS on delivery charges regardless of fault once that first ton is dumped..The honest solution would be to offer a prorated delivery to unhappy customers who are being gracious and backing out of a lower contract price and in turn NEP can develop some sort of scheduling system where the office staff can actually tell expectant customers WHEN exactly their delivery is expected rather than comments like "who knows" and "should be"...


----------



## johnnywarm (Nov 7, 2008)

profitone said:
			
		

> johnnywarm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The words FULL REFUND are misleading-- Transparently it looks like a good will gesture to get the customer 1 ton and maybe it was at first-- but it further financially locks the customer into the deal when they feel they cant cancel because partial delivery has been made AND there are NO REFUNDS on delivery charges regardless of fault once that first ton is dumped..The honest solution would be to offer a prorated delivery to unhappy customers who are being gracious and backing out of a lower contract price and in turn NEP can develop some sort of scheduling system where the office staff can actually tell expectant customers WHEN exactly their delivery is expected rather than comments like "who knows" and "should be"...[/quote]




I would get all my money refunded now.wait till next year.oil seems like it will be low for this winter.things can change but its a gamble i would take.i do believe pellets will come down allot because of oil dropping and the problems people are seeing in getting pellets.


I also believe because of this type of problems getting pellets at almost any cost,you will see a Glut of pellets stoves for sale next spring.


I went from being pellet happy to a wood burner over night.i found it easy to get wood then pellets this season.


I really want to see all the great members here get what they payed for and get it now.i dont want to see a closed sign on there door with everybody money in there pockets and the pellets sold to a wholesaler for cash.


----------



## Obie25 (Nov 7, 2008)

As of this morning.  Still no refund. Wife is going to call again on Monday.  *sigh*  That is not encouraging.


----------



## johnnywarm (Nov 7, 2008)

obie25 said:
			
		

> As of this morning.  Still no refund. Wife is going to call again on Monday.  *sigh*  That is not encouraging.




Thank you.i hope it comes tomorrow in the mail.


----------



## Obie25 (Nov 7, 2008)

It is suppose to come via Paypal.  So I imagine it takes a little bit to process...but hopefully not more than a few days.


----------



## Wet1 (Nov 7, 2008)

obie25 said:
			
		

> It is suppose to come via Paypal.  So I imagine it takes a little bit to process...but hopefully not more than a few days.


A PP money transfer is instantaneous if the funds are available.  Either way, you get a notice the moment the transfer is made.  If you have not seen anything from PP, NEP has not tried to refund your money.


----------



## Wet1 (Nov 7, 2008)

pellet girl said:
			
		

> mr. zaczynski is not a liar. there are still orders being filled from april, may, june, and july. the company has been trying to play catch up because the pellet manufacturer is producing as many pellets as they should be to fill the orders. new england pellet is delivering the pellets to the customers and quickly as they get them in. and people who have scheduled pick-ups are receiving the pellets that are on the grounds. every ton of pellets they get in already has a specific place in which it is going too. The workers at the office try to get back to as many calls they can during the day. And it works best to on the message leave your name, when you ordered, and town you are coming from. You get a much quicker response. And as for the money situation with everyone New England Pellet ALWAYS offers a full refund back, unless you have already received at least a partial of your order in which your locked into the delivery price.


Mr. Zaczynski should grow a pair and post under his own name.  Steve, your behavior has been fraudulent at the very least.  I'm in to much discomfort at the moment to go into the details, but you know exactly what I'm talking about (as does everyone else).  Furthermore, to say the 'workers in the office' return calls or emails is just another example of the lies we are talking about.

I think everyone would be a lot more understanding if you would stop being deceitful and just be honest for once... Give it a try, it works wonders.


----------



## johnnywarm (Nov 7, 2008)

7066 hits on this thread.there goes next years customers


----------



## Obie25 (Nov 7, 2008)

Well thanks for the info regarding paypal.

We have called and requested a refund again.  The person we spoke to said to email her our details and that she would make sure it gets done today.

Lets hope!


----------



## johnnywarm (Nov 7, 2008)

obie25 said:
			
		

> Well thanks for the info regarding paypal.
> 
> We have called and requested a refund again.  The person we spoke to said to email her our details and that she would make sure it gets done today.
> 
> Lets hope!




I hope you get it.it would make for a nice weekend.


----------



## New England Pellet LLC (Nov 7, 2008)

i have never been on this thread but i have to say as a business person and user of wood pellets for my furnace on long island new york,why is it that you all seem to have this company new england pellet,crucified and hung,before you get all sides of the story(or their contrac)? they obviously are a distributor supplier,whatever for the other company that you mention  new england wood pellet,.who is obviously the mill/manufacturer (ie energex,pinnacle)2 suppliers i have bought from in the past(but i have grown unhappy with their quality).....
every major mill in the northeast,is running 2-4 months behind in this season production! thats is a simple fact!!
if i were the owners of this company i would tell all of my customers the true entire side of their story!! why dont we ask him/them to simply explain why??it certainly doesnt appear to me ,that this company has any plans for going anywhere,or running away for a few dollars of our money,it appears that they like many suppliers,might have received much less tonnage than they ordred,or contrracted for lets find out

mr steve or whoever the real owners are..what is the "real deal"??


----------



## Panhandler (Nov 7, 2008)

New England Pellet LLC said:
			
		

> i have never been on this thread but i have to say as a business person and user of wood pellets for my furnace on long island new york,why is it that you all seem to have this company new england pellet,crucified and hung,before you get all sides of the story(or their contrac)? they obviously are a distributor supplier,whatever for the other company that you mention  new england wood pellet,.who is obviously the mill/manufacturer (ie energex,pinnacle)2 suppliers i have bought from in the past(but i have grown unhappy with their quality).....
> every major mill in the northeast,is running 2-4 months behind in this season production! thats is a simple fact!!
> if i were the owners of this company i would tell all of my customers the true entire side of their story!! why dont we ask him/them to simply explain why??it certainly doesnt appear to me ,that this company has any plans for going anywhere,or running away for a few dollars of our money,it appears that they like many suppliers,might have received much less tonnage than they ordred,or contrracted for lets find out
> 
> mr steve or whoever the real owners are..what is the "real deal"??



Why, because he lied and hides from people that he entered into a contract with. This situation hasn't affected me. But last year I had a similar situation with Dogwood Energy. I got my money back about two weeks before they filed bankruptcyonly after I filed complaints with the AG and BBB. There are no other sides of the story, it's simple, I pay, you deliver. That's been business for thousands of years. You don't lie and say they'll be there next week, next month, etc. If you say you'll give people their money back, you due. Why don't they ask him to explain? Why doesn't he answer his phones and tell the truth when he does? YOU TELL US!
It also appears he broke his contract with his supplier. Please tell us!


----------



## shorti21 (Nov 8, 2008)

New England Pellet LLC said:
			
		

> i have never been on this thread but i have to say as a business person and user of wood pellets for my furnace on long island new york,why is it that you all seem to have this company new england pellet,crucified and hung,before you get all sides of the story(or their contrac)? they obviously are a distributor supplier,whatever for the other company that you mention  new england wood pellet,.who is obviously the mill/manufacturer (ie energex,pinnacle)2 suppliers i have bought from in the past(but i have grown unhappy with their quality).....
> every major mill in the northeast,is running 2-4 months behind in this season production! thats is a simple fact!!
> if i were the owners of this company i would tell all of my customers the true entire side of their story!! why dont we ask him/them to simply explain why??it certainly doesnt appear to me ,that this company has any plans for going anywhere,or running away for a few dollars of our money,it appears that they like many suppliers,might have received much less tonnage than they ordred,or contrracted for lets find out
> 
> mr steve or whoever the real owners are..what is the "real deal"??



If you had read this thread from the beginning you would have your answers.

BTW, guess what I came home to today?? You guessed it, my 4 tons of new england wood pellets. You know, the ones the manufacturer states he's not allowed to distribute in MA/CT.  Moral to this story is, everyone should go make a fuss in person.  Seems he doesn't like that. We went from, on Monday, I don't know when I'm getting your pellets, to today - they're sitting in my driveway.  Make some noise...he wants us to keep quiet But just be forewarned, he's a JERK, to put it nicely, so you guys will need to send the wifeys if they're like me... Which I've read a few of them are   When something needs to get fixed, my hubby sends me to do the dirty work as well...  I'm still helping in any way I can with anyone who hasn't received their pellets yet.  Let me know what I can do.  BBB did send a reply stating that they've sent a letter to him and the deadline for him to reply is the 16th.


----------



## paulslush (Nov 8, 2008)

It seems I struck some nerves when I started this thread. I am glad to see the word is getting around about New England Pellet LLC. At least on person posting did not 
order after reading this thread so at least we saved them all the aggravation. 
Someone mentioned that they wondered how much interest was made on their money. I have been thinking about this all along. I don't know at what point he would have to give the money to NEWP, but say that 30,000 tons was real at 3% for six months that would be $100,250.00 . That should pay for a delivery truck.


----------



## Wet1 (Nov 8, 2008)

Firefly Hearth said:
			
		

> It seems I struck some nerves when I started this thread. I am glad to see the word is getting around about New England Pellet LLC. At least on person posting did not
> order after reading this thread so at least we saved them all the aggravation.
> Someone mentioned that they wondered how much interest was made on their money. I have been thinking about this all along. I don't know at what point he would have to give the money to NEWP, but say that 30,000 tons was real at 3% for six months that would be $100,250.00 . That should pay for a delivery truck.



Do a search and you'll see this is only one of at least six other threads on this outfit, some even larger... So I think you'll find it was NEP LLC that struck some nerves a long time ago.

Anyway, hopefully enough people have seen all these threads over the past months to ensure that NEP LLC is out of business next year.  I can't imagine NEWP will be supplying them pellets for 2009 either.


----------



## kbd627 (Nov 8, 2008)

Firefly Hearth said:
			
		

> Do a search and you'll see this is only one of at least six other threads on this outfit, some even larger... So I think you'll find it was NEP LLC that struck some nerves a long time ago.
> 
> Anyway, hopefully enough people have seen all these threads over the past months to ensure that NEP LLC is out of business next year.  I can't imagine NEWP will be supplying them pellets for 2009 either.



When they start offering pre-orders lower then anyone else in May 09 we will be reading a similar thread next fall!!


----------



## JustWood (Nov 8, 2008)

New England Pellet LLC said:
			
		

> i have never been on this thread but i have to say as a business person and user of wood pellets for my furnace on long island new york,why is it that you all seem to have this company new england pellet,crucified and hung,before you get all sides of the story(or their contrac)? they obviously are a distributor supplier,whatever for the other company that you mention  new england wood pellet,.who is obviously the mill/manufacturer (ie energex,pinnacle)2 suppliers i have bought from in the past(but i have grown unhappy with their quality).....
> every major mill in the northeast,is running 2-4 months behind in this season production! thats is a simple fact!!
> if i were the owners of this company i would tell all of my customers the true entire side of their story!! why dont we ask him/them to simply explain why??it certainly doesnt appear to me ,that this company has any plans for going anywhere,or running away for a few dollars of our money,it appears that they like many suppliers,might have received much less tonnage than they ordred,or contrracted for lets find out
> 
> mr steve or whoever the real owners are..what is the "real deal"??




What's up with your screen name?


----------



## Panhandler (Nov 9, 2008)

LEES WOOD-CO said:
			
		

> New England Pellet LLC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Freudian slip? I don't think you'll hear from this poster anymore.


----------



## techsol (Nov 9, 2008)

Well, got the other 5 tons delivered today, hoapr it continues for the rest of you guys!


----------



## webbie (Nov 9, 2008)

New England Pellet LLC said:
			
		

> i have never been on this thread but i have to say as a business person and user of wood pellets for my furnace on long island new york,
> 
> mr steve or whoever the real owners are..what is the "real deal"??



Why does your IP address resolve in CT?
Why is your screen name the same as the company in question and your location CT?

Heck, if I didn't know any better, I would think you ARE the offending company!
But I'm not Sherlock. Maybe you can explain.


----------



## webbie (Nov 9, 2008)

New England Pellet LLC said:
			
		

> it appears that they like many suppliers,might have received much less tonnage than they ordred,or contrracted for lets find out
> 
> mr steve or whoever the real owners are..what is the "real deal"??



If you received less than you ordered, that is fine. Call and apologize to ALL your customers and give them the money back instantly. To make customers grovel for weeks or months is bad business!


----------



## kbd627 (Nov 9, 2008)

Webmaster said:
			
		

> New England Pellet LLC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




HA HA Great Sherlock....I'm in CT and know many people from Long Island, yes Long Island. I've never heard any of them say they are from Long Island, New York.


----------



## webbie (Nov 9, 2008)

kb, I was thinking the same thing....but I didn't want to nit-pick!

 Is it "the island"? or "strong island"? We'll have to hear from our brethren there....


----------



## splash (Nov 9, 2008)

New England Pellet LLC said:
			
		

> i have never been on this thread but i have to say as a business person and user of wood pellets for my furnace on long island new york,why is it that you all seem to have this company new england pellet,crucified and hung,before you get all sides of the story(or their contrac)? they obviously are a distributor supplier,whatever for the other company that you mention  new england wood pellet,.who is obviously the mill/manufacturer (ie energex,pinnacle)2 suppliers i have bought from in the past(but i have grown unhappy with their quality).....
> every major mill in the northeast,is running 2-4 months behind in this season production! thats is a simple fact!!
> if i were the owners of this company i would tell all of my customers the true entire side of their story!! why dont we ask him/them to simply explain why??it certainly doesnt appear to me ,that this company has any plans for going anywhere,or running away for a few dollars of our money,it appears that they like many suppliers,might have received much less tonnage than they ordred,or contrracted for lets find out
> 
> mr steve or whoever the real owners are..what is the "real deal"??



I would say that you have not purchased pellets from New England Pellet LLC then we don't need your suggestions or advice.  He has been asked and he simply doesn't explain why.  How do you know this company has no plans for going anywhere?  Companies close without any notice at all and it happened recently in Southwick, MA when Suburban Chevolet just closed their doors one day without even telling their 80 employees.  This is not uncommon in this type of economy.  
I did a drive around and there appears to be pellets at stores available in western MA to buy and pick up so there are some mills in the northeast NOT running 2-4 months behind in this season production.  I understand that Squire whatever name store in Monson had what appeared to be plenty of pellets as well as two stores in Westfield, MA.  Also Channel 8 out of New Haven CT reported in their investigation that there ARE pellets at New England Pellet LLC.  Now, I am not sure where Channel 8 saw the pellets.  Last year this company had storage in Suffield at Fleming Truck.  I notice that nothing has been written on this thread about any other location but 1654 Enfield St., Enfield.  
Thank you and good night!


----------



## pianoguy (Nov 10, 2008)

After months of wondering if I would ever get my 5 tons of pellets, I spoke to Tammy on the phone Friday. I informed her that people (including myself) were complaining to the AG office in MA and CT out of frustration due to a complete absense of any communication from NEP. I said that I had mailed a "demend letter" by certified mail and it took her 15 minutes to call back with a delivery date of next Wednesday. While I was driving to work this morning my wife called on the cell phone to say that the pellet truck was at the end of my driveway and where did I want them. No "night before" phone call, just show up on Sunday morning! 
       I guess at this point I'll have to eat my words about Steve being a "crook" and perhaps be a bit more forgiving of his many broken promises which I categorized as "lies". In the end he delivered exactly what was advertised at a great price...BUT...there was absoluteley no reason for all of the trouble it took to get it done. If in fact his business grew from 1000 tons a year to 25,000 tons a year then his gross revenues went from about 200,000. to about 6,500,000. A six million dollar business can afford to spend a bit of money scheduling deliveries and notifying customers when they will receive shipment. Steve I take back the words "crook and liar" ...BUT ...you need to have a better business plan and you need to communicate with your customers. Most people would be happy for you that your business is doing so well and not mind a delay in getting pellets ...IF they had proper communication from you. I will probably buy from a dealer in my own town next year unless oil is free by then.


----------



## splash (Nov 10, 2008)

I hope in the end whenever that is that we are all just as happy.  We are 6 weeks into the heating system and I don't have my pellet order.  What's the use of ordering early if the pellets are not delivered before heating season begins.


----------



## Panhandler (Nov 10, 2008)

pianoguy said:
			
		

> After months of wondering if I would ever get my 5 tons of pellets, I spoke to Tammy on the phone Friday. I informed her that people (including myself) were complaining to the AG office in MA and CT out of frustration due to a complete absense of any communication from NEP. I said that I had mailed a "demend letter" by certified mail and it took her 15 minutes to call back with a delivery date of next Wednesday. While I was driving to work this morning my wife called on the cell phone to say that the pellet truck was at the end of my driveway and where did I want them. No "night before" phone call, just show up on Sunday morning!
> I guess at this point I'll have to eat my words about Steve being a "crook" and perhaps be a bit more forgiving of his many broken promises which I categorized as "lies". In the end he delivered exactly what was advertised at a great price...BUT...there was absoluteley no reason for all of the trouble it took to get it done. If in fact his business grew from 1000 tons a year to 25,000 tons a year then his gross revenues went from about 200,000. to about 6,500,000. A six million dollar business can afford to spend a bit of money scheduling deliveries and notifying customers when they will receive shipment. Steve I take back the words "crook and liar" ...BUT ...you need to have a better business plan and you need to communicate with your customers. Most people would be happy for you that your business is doing so well and not mind a delay in getting pellets ...IF they had proper communication from you. I will probably buy from a dealer in my own town next year unless oil is free by then.



No. You don't eat your words. If he lied, he lied. If your pellets were not delivered by the first date you were given, he lied unless he called you beforehand and apologized and explained. If there was "trouble" to get your order delivered he lied. As for the "crook" tag, that still is out with the jury until every customer gets their product or a full refund which may take a miracle. But I know who my  money is on.

 Sounds like another false poster.


----------



## pianoguy (Nov 10, 2008)

You sure are quick to accuse people but no I am not a false anything. I got the pellets today, (thankfully) and my daughter in western Ma is still waiting for her delivery. We ordered on the same day, May 22. I suppose I got the pellets because I took action writing the AG and sending a certified mail demand letter. But I have no other deep dark motives, but I am relieved that I have the pellets. As for you panhandler you ought to hold your fire until you see the whites of their eyes.


----------



## webbie (Nov 10, 2008)

Ed, I can understand being relieved - and I am the first one to give merchants the benefit of the doubt....but anyone who looks at your story from the outside would say you were screwed. Sure, you could have been screwed worse! But that's not the point. Many promises were broken, much aggravation was involved (for you) and in the end very heavy threats had to be made to get your product.

There is no excuse, IMHO, for the merchants if the above stories are true. None.

I ran a retail business for 20 years - thousands of customers - and never ONCE had someone write to the AG. I'm certain that is true of most businesses. 

I think what panhandler is saying is what most of us feel - that we are glad you got them and you may be a very forgiving customer, but most of us would not be!


----------



## New England Pellet LLC (Nov 10, 2008)

ps ..to the geographical genius out there,..i do live in suffolk county,long island,,..and there are many more long islands but i happen to be in new york !
and yes,i am the financial investor and owner of the company....and unfortunatly have not been involved in the everyday running of the business,which i will take over now,not take care of any and all issues!!
but after seeing you crucify ,kill and bury my company,i had a moral obligation to tell u all the real deal..

although obviously i cannot say anything else,other than...i have contracts that are being addressed with my"only "supplier,who is also addressing the amount of warm front i need......
unfortunatly if anyone ever comes to our facility(i would certainly be happy to talk to them as long as they are respectful and not abusive)and they see any other bag other than WARM FRONT"contracturally i am not supposed to sell this in mass and conn,only new york and new jersey
if you email me personally i will be happy to share with you exactly what has transpired..

and oh ,by the way,..as far as stealing and taking peoples money and running away with it!!
hmmm,thats not really what we do,since i could buy every pellet mill in the area if thats what i wanted to do.....
u can email me at our nep,llc site and send to the attention of jason thaddeus..

ps steve is my general manager,not the owener,..my company is the 100% owner ...


----------



## JustWood (Nov 10, 2008)

New England Pellet LLC said:
			
		

> ps ..to the geographical genius out there,..i do live in suffolk county,long island,,..and there are many more long islands but i happen to be in new york !
> and yes,i am the financial investor and owner of the company....and unfortunatly have not been involved in the everyday running of the business,which i will take over now,not take care of any and all issues!!
> but after seeing you crucify ,kill and bury my company,i had a moral obligation to tell u all the real deal..
> 
> ...



You burried yourself buddy! Not anyone here at Hearth.

In your first post you said "if I were the owner......".   Now you are saying you are "100% owner".   Which is it? 
What does taking a deposit and not delivering what was paid for have to do with your ability to "buy every mill in the area"?
I think most cutomers have emailed Steve. If he is the manager why hasen't he made you aware of these emails after all you hired him to manage YOUR business. Correct me if I'm wrong but I think you were aware of the situation and chose to ignore it.
Looks like lots of "smoke and mirrors" in your first 2 posts.


----------



## splash (Nov 10, 2008)

DiggerJim said:
			
		

> johnnywarm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



u can email me at our nep,llc site and send to the attention of jason thaddeus..

ps steve is my general manager,not the owener,..my company is the 100% owner ...[/quote]

Way back when, this was posted as being information from the Secretary of State's Office that Stephen E. Zaczynski was the owner.
Jesus, Mary and Joseph, does anyone tell the truth on this forum.   Is it Steve or is it Jason?  
Can't someone take a responsibility for being a business owner and run the business properly.  We would just like to receive our pellet order in a timely fashion; sometime before winter gets here.  We are sick and tired of all the lies, the appearance of cheating, and the lack of customer service. There were three women in the office when I went there last month and I saw one man in a New England Pellet LLC truck. And Alyson from NEWOODP mentioned contacting Steve Z multiple times; she never mentioned another owner.  I don't know who's who in this business but if Jason can afford to buy all the mills; then rent some trucks and hire some drivers and deliver the pellets NOW!!


----------



## Souzafone (Nov 10, 2008)

"ps ..to the geographical genius out there,..i do live in suffolk county,long island,,..and there are many more long islands but i happen to be in new york ! 
and yes,i am the financial investor and owner of the company....and unfortunatly have not been involved in the everyday running of the business,which i will take over now,not take care of any and all issues!! 
but after seeing you crucify ,kill and bury my company,i had a moral obligation to tell u all the real deal.. "


If you really own this company, do us all here a favor, and get a customer relations job with GM.


----------



## johnnywarm (Nov 10, 2008)

New England Pellet LLC said:
			
		

> ps ..to the geographical genius out there,..i do live in suffolk county,long island,,..and there are many more long islands but i happen to be in new york !
> and yes,i am the financial investor and owner of the company....and unfortunatly have not been involved in the everyday running of the business,which i will take over now,not take care of any and all issues!!
> but after seeing you crucify ,kill and bury my company,i had a moral obligation to tell u all the real deal..
> 
> ...




What about the members that asked for a refund over a week ago??????????????? they have not gotten anything.

Whats up with this


----------



## techsol (Nov 10, 2008)

Have to tell ya..... I final gat my pellets 10 days agao first seven tons, then the other five I bought for my brother in law last Saturday morning.

I tried to be very understanding through out the entire episode. Talked with the ofice at least 8 times, Steve actually picked up the phone one of the last times. Fed me the story about a fire middle of October, accident withone of the trucks etc. Girl at the office referred to Steve as "the owner" a number of times. I was getting a little tired of having comments made about " not tring to pi$$ you off but....." If my Repair department for a large Connecticut based manufacturer dealt with companies that required our service, they'd be lining up to crucify me for such issues. I'm 2-3 weeks behind on repair of life safety devices compared to turn around of 4-5 days and I make it a point to be honest and up front with people and provide a reasonable level of customer service in a very lean department, at that repairing about 1400 units a month with only one office admistrator! 

God man, you need a responsible customer service person, other than some saying, I don't know I set up the schedule and Steve decides what's going out when, your order has been on the counter for the last week....

Schedules change and sources of product can become an issue. CUSTOMER SERVICE sometimes involves contacting people and telling them the "truth" and making changes to what you've told people. It's what keeps companies in business and builds respect and business relationships.

This isn't the Harvard School of Business principles, its typical business practices. If you have the money to afford buying these mills, you either inherited it or earned it by making good business decisions, it doen't seem to be the later based upon my sole impression of dealing with this situation.

Hope something good comes from all this mess , I don't know what is is presently though!


----------



## Obie25 (Nov 10, 2008)

We are one of the folks that requested a refund.  We are still waiting. But Tammy in the office did say that she will issue the refund by check not Paypal.  So we will be anxiously waiting for the "check in the mail" .    Anyway, wifie is calling today to find out if the check has been sent.

We will keep you posted!


----------



## profitone (Nov 10, 2008)

I got the credit card slip for a $500 refund in the mail Saturday for the 2 out of 3 tons I cancelled based on their inability to deliver timely as promised or tell me when I would get actually get delivery--- (without the $85 delivery charge for 3 tons even though I only got 1)  Now Im just waiting for it to post to my credit card and hopefully Ive washed my hands of this mess- Anyways- As always Ive got this dial on my wall that I just turn and heat comes out of these vents in the ceiling-- Who woulda thunk it?  Its real neat, easy, and as of today- cheaper than $335 a ton delivered...


----------



## johnnywarm (Nov 10, 2008)

obie25 said:
			
		

> We are one of the folks that requested a refund.  We are still waiting. But Tammy in the office did say that she will issue the refund by check not Paypal.  So we will be anxiously waiting for the "check in the mail" .    Anyway, wifie is calling today to find out if the check has been sent.
> 
> We will keep you posted!




Dont sound good obie :down:  please keep us posted.good luck.


----------



## johnnywarm (Nov 10, 2008)

now over 8500 hits.no more customers for next year


----------



## New England Pellet LLC (Nov 10, 2008)

TO ALL OF MY NEW "PARTNERS"OUT THERE.....WHO SEEM TO KNOW MY BUSINESS SOOOO WELL,ALL I CAN SAY IS WE ARE NOW ADDRESSING EVERY SINGLE ISSUE THAT HAS HAPPENED OVER THE PAST 6 MONTHS...
OUR OFFICE PEOPLE MAY HAVE BEEN INTIMIDATED BY ANYONE CALLING AND BEING UPSET,BUT YES, YOU SHOULD HAVE BEEN TOLD THE TRUTH

UNFORTUNATLY WITHOUT GETTING INTO MY CONTRACT AND SUPPLIER ISSUES,..OUR LEGS WERE CUT OFF AT THE KNEES IN JUNE AFTER WE SOLD THOUSANDS OF "PRE SEASON TONS",OF HIGH QUALITY PELLETS,FOR THE FAIREST PRICE AROUND
NOW I AM HAVING TO PAY MORE THAN YOUR PRICE JUST TO BUY PELLETS FOR YOU....HMMMM DO U THINK I LEARNED THAT AT THE HARVARD BUSINESS SCHOOL.....?? NO ,I LEARNED DOING SOMETHING LIKE THATS ,BECAUSE ITS THE "RIGHT THING TO DO"..IN THE SCHOOL OF LIFE,...KINDNESS WINS!!
JASON

PS IF ANYONE WASNT TO CIVILLY CONTACT ME ..USE OUR NEP,LLC WEBSIT AND SEND ATT JASON


----------



## New England Pellet LLC (Nov 10, 2008)

PPS OH ,YES,I WILL ONLY RESPOND TO EMAILS USING A REAL NAME WITH A PHONE NUMBER NOT OPENING THEIR BIG MOUTHS HIDING BEHIND THE KEYBOARD


----------



## johnnywarm (Nov 10, 2008)

UNFORTUNATLY WITHOUT GETTING INTO MY CONTRACT AND SUPPLIER ISSUES,.. JASON[/quote]


You ordered some pellets cheap,you sold allot of pellets for allot more.now you cannot get more then what you ordered in cheap pellets.


----------



## New England Pellet LLC (Nov 10, 2008)

AHH,MASTER OF FIREANOTHER GENIUS,AND ALSO A PSYCHIC! MAYBE WE SHOULD BE PARTNERSILL PUT UP THE MONEY,AND YOU CAN JUST  TELL ME WHAT TO DO


----------



## tinkabranc (Nov 10, 2008)

Shouldn't you be out delivering pellets?


----------



## New England Pellet LLC (Nov 10, 2008)

MR SPLASH/BURNING CHUNK,WHATEVER!

IF YOUD LIKE TO KNOW ABOUT DELIVERY ETC,...WE NEED YOUR REAL NAME,AND THE NAME THAT  THE ORDER IS UNDER!!

BECAUSE WHEN WE FIND OUT (AND I WILL) WHERE YOU LIVE AND WORK,IM GOING TO PUBLISH ALL OF YOUR "PERSONAL"INFO!!


----------



## webbie (Nov 10, 2008)

profitone said:
			
		

> Anyways- As always Ive got this dial on my wall that I just turn and heat comes out of these vents in the ceiling-- Who woulda thunk it?  ...



Damn... that's cool. I think you could sell systems like that!
 ;-P 

Jokes aside, that is exactly the point. If pellets require 10 phone calls to get......heck, we had members who claimed they made 40 phone calls to try and get a stove! Well, for most of us that takes the fun out of it.

Operations like Squier Lumber, Pelletsales.com and many more (probably MOST) will get you pellets with one phone call. If not, they will tell you so and certainly not charge your card and refuse refunds


----------



## johnnywarm (Nov 10, 2008)

New England Pellet LLC said:
			
		

> MR SPLASH/BURNING CHUNK,WHATEVER!
> 
> IF YOUD LIKE TO KNOW ABOUT DELIVERY ETC,...WE NEED YOUR REAL NAME,AND THE NAME THAT THE ORDER IS UNDER!!
> 
> BECAUSE WHEN WE FIND OUT (AND I WILL) WHERE YOU LIVE AND WORK,IM GOING TO PUBLISH ALL OF YOUR "PERSONAL"INFO!!




Your personal info is on record for being in business in ct.


CRAIG!! he is making threats! Ban-able where i come from.




 Dude refund there money nowthen get a job


----------



## johnnywarm (Nov 10, 2008)

New England Pellet LLC said:
			
		

> AHH,MASTER OF FIREANOTHER GENIUS,AND ALSO A PSYCHIC! MAYBE WE SHOULD BE PARTNERSILL PUT UP THE MONEY,AND YOU CAN JUST TELL ME WHAT TO DO




We will(your new partners)stop by your house tomorrow to work out the details.We will also tell you to refund the money.then you can go buy all the pellet makers.


----------



## johnnywarm (Nov 10, 2008)

New England Pellet LLC said:
			
		

> MR SPLASH/BURNING CHUNK,WHATEVER!
> 
> IF YOUD LIKE TO KNOW ABOUT DELIVERY ETC,...WE NEED YOUR REAL NAME,AND THE NAME THAT  THE ORDER IS UNDER!!
> 
> BECAUSE WHEN WE FIND OUT (AND I WILL) WHERE YOU LIVE AND WORK,IM GOING TO PUBLISH ALL OF YOUR "PERSONAL"INFO!!




The best thing i did??????was getting my pellets from someone else then you   i also live down the street from you.


Craig

You might be letting him or her win by closing it


----------



## webbie (Nov 10, 2008)

Maybe time to close this thread for good. I think all the major issues have been put forward, and a blow by blow on each experience is not needed.

Buyers beware.


----------

